# Do not smoke marijuana in excess, It can cause cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome



## h2alo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

The doctor also told me that cannabis is very beneficial, but people who have this should not smoke marijuana.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2013)

In my monthly trips LA I have found,
Subway footlong Veggie 
Pronto Burger breakfast burrito 
Denny's Coffee
and just about anything with old onions will do that to me.


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 9, 2013)

ive been smoking for 15+ years (12 yrs underground "ghetto weed", 3 yrs legal medicinal). no GI isssues for me. maby a little pie eyed and the munchies, but thats the extent.


----------



## Slipon (Feb 9, 2013)

hmmm .. I have smoked Hash for +25 years 20 of them on daily base and most of the time up to 3 grams a day (on a bong) and never had any problems of that kind, but I have also seen people who smoked very little got all sorts of problems, most common is physiological, my believe is that if you got a "itch" smokeing can make it worse or provoke it, so to speak ..

dunno if that is the same with your problem tho, but if something do certain things to people one would think it was the same for everybody

only thing I notice over the years is that if I smoke right before I go to sleep, its harder to get up in the morning (snooze a lot more) and my memory is`t the best (that could also be ages related tho) 

[video=youtube;8zgqq_TLxnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zgqq_TLxnw[/video]


----------



## weedx (Feb 9, 2013)

seen this when I worked at a city emergency department, about 2-3 cases over about 4 years. . . . 

dont think its too common and frankly never had it myself and smoke like a chimney


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 9, 2013)

Write down everything you eat and drink...so, the next time you go to ER, you will have a trigger...
And it anit MJ...
Before you give up MJ.... Give up:
Everything Fried
Carbonation in any drink, Monster/Beer/Coke's
Drink 10-16 oz of water Before every meal...
I 100% guarantee you will live better, sleep better, and stop going to the ER....
Am I a doctor ?
No... but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last week...


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 9, 2013)

In order for the GI tract to be in balance it requires both anaerobic bacteria and aerobic bacteria in ~ 8:1. I take PetFlora as I am a partner in the company. You can also take Kefir made from grass fed cattle or goat milk. I alternate every 2-4 weeks


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone with a script for 'antibiotics' remember, AB kills all the good and bad, your GI track will suffer every time you take them... The good bacteria, and the bad bacteria infection, will die... then you must replace and re-grow the good bacteria....
Hope you feel better...


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I am honestly skeptical about my diagnosis. I will definitely look into all this useful advice though.


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 9, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I am honestly skeptical about my diagnosis. I will definitely look into all this useful advice though.


WOW very generalised symptoms to get a definite diagnosis!

Would you like to share any other symptoms or is it just the ones you have read on the poor abstracts that some doctors have written. The abstracts are theories btw, nothing more. No study, just one doctor looking through records and making assumptions. Someone told me I shouldnt assume....it makes and arse out of you and me.

Here is another thread on this forums about cannabis hyperemesis. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/608100-marijuana-morning-sickness-cannabinoid-hyperemesis.html I have done ALOT of research on it and I have found NO evidence that the condition exists. Search the term and you will see I have posted on the 10 threads on the internet that this discussion has cropped up. Funnily enough all started with stories as vague as yours. I mean "plagued by GI problems" to me indicates you would have alot more wrong with you than "generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain" 

I am again appalled that people are repeating this BS cannabis hyperemesis. You are stating hardly any symptoms, I mean read the post again people, how generalised is it. A doctor comes in and tells you its marijuana! Give me a break. Please name your GI who has done this........they are getting their information from the internet.....not a thing I would like my own doctor doing tbh.

Anyway, I have spoken enough on the other thread and the others ones on the internet to go through it all again. Funny, all of you original posters of these threads should get together for a chat. You hang around long enough to tell your vague story and then disappear never to be seen again. There is about 8-10 of you in the whole of the internet who post that exact same story.....very generalised symptoms of a proposed illness. Why so generalised? You have had every test, what tests? Who paid for it? Why did it take your doctor 2 years to come up with this diagnosis? Like I said, I have found about 8-10 other people like you, why dont you post on them threads instead of repeating a copy and paste text to get attention? Sorry everyone else reading this but its getting really annoying.....if these people have cannabis hyperemesis, why dont they post more details? aaarrrghhhghghg lol

If you have been given the diagnosis, before starting a thread you MUST have searched in google and found other people who have posted the same generalisation that you have of a theorised illness. Why have you not posted on those threads aswell? Why have you not tried to contact other people who have posted their own story? For example if I had crohns disease I personally wouldnt start a thread on here saying "anyone else have crohns disease"......I would head to another forum of people already posting about crohns...I figure that would be a better place to share information. Unless ofcourse I had a hidden motive 

Rant over


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, I have calmed down lol

I have just stalked ya and looked through your past posts.....benefit of the doubt given due to the pictures of your plants. Sounds like youve gone through abit though and no mention of your stomach problems. Hey ho, you dont have to tell everyone your life.

So, your doctor diagnosed you then? You live in the US? What are your symptoms like in comparison to Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome? Our own CVS doctors have even made a statement due to the confusion being made in hospitals at the moment. You see a few abstracts have stated cyclic vomiting as a symptom of cannabis hyperemesis meaning that patients who actually suffer with the actual illness Cyclical Vomiting Syndrome (such as myself) which is certainly not caused by cannabis use, are being poorly treated and dismissed without treatment. Its appalling and that is my reason for being here, to find people with CHS and see what the difference in symptoms are. Sorry for outburst but I really want people to be more specific because it is the vagueness of everything that is causing the problems!

cheers


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been sick. Literally. The other forums didn't answer my questions. Every morning i wake up i get the puking feeling then within 20 minutes, i occupy the bathroom all day. I try drinking water, but it just gets worse. I'm just looking for advice man. I agree with you about the internet part of it. The doctor that diagnosed me only saw one case of this. she did say she went to a conference on it though. It is definitely possible i don't have this. I'm hoping i don't. I just realized, the bud i buy crackles when i buy it. After a couple days it doesn't crackle. Is there a chemical that can be sprayed on weed that mimics the symptoms of this?


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I had an endoscopy, x-rays, ct scan, and even an ultrasound. You are right. I am going to start posting on other forums about this. Thanks for the advice though. Try to be nicer next time.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 15, 2013)

get your GI tract back in balance before blaming cannabis...
try drinking pro-biotic kefir products (like "Evolve"), which will
help immensely. also, stay away from _*s*y_*nthetic sugars of all kinds,*
especially aspartame which breaks down in your gut into toxic byproducts.
if you're a low cal tonic drinker, try cutting back as much as you can.

finally, a good colon cleanse might help, as it rids your gut of years of accumulated
junk!

good luck
Eve


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 15, 2013)

funny im kind of the opposite...

Ill wake up with a upset stomach some mornings... after I reach for a bag or 2 of vapor...my stomach feels much better


----------



## gioua (Feb 16, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> funny im kind of the opposite...
> 
> Ill wake up with a upset stomach some mornings... after I reach for a bag or 2 of vapor...my stomach feels much better



I am the same way... been sick in the am..had a good 7 months of wake up and within mins getting sick and dry heaving... just outta the blue ( I never eat breakfast more then an edible or so) but about 1 year ago.. I went from about 290lb down to 200lb in less then about 7 months.. dr's did not say a damn thing about it.. (was on narco's at the time.. felt as if this was the main reason..) gave them up about 6+ mo's ago
now at about 240-250lbs 

I still wake up with pain in my sternum which stops slowly once I sit in the tub for about 30+ mins then I get up and feel better 


I would bet on a goog day I use about 5-7g's worth (usually in edibles) bad days I am sure are over 10-12gs easy.


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 20, 2013)

My doctor is an asshole. I've been smoking at least 5 days now and i have no bad symptoms. Weed helps me hands down without a doubt. They really had me thinking marijuana caused my problems. After reading all these posts i researched it heavily. I conclude the doctors are dumbasses because Ibs runs in my family for one. They never tried treating it , so what does that tell you? I also noticed i might be lactose intolerant. I mentioned all of this in my first couple er visits. The doctors of today really do kind of suck. So now i backtracked to those problems. I cut out all dairy, and i feel better. It's sad i can't rely on medical professionals for help.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 20, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> get your GI tract back in balance before blaming cannabis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that just cleaned feeling is why i do taco bell


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 20, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> that just cleaned feeling is why i do taco bell


or white castle...aka colon cleanse.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 20, 2013)

haha, ive passed many of those up in the northern us but never stopped. are they any good?


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 20, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> My doctor is an asshole. I've been smoking at least 5 days now and i have no bad symptoms. Weed helps me hands down without a doubt. They really had me thinking marijuana caused my problems. After reading all these posts i researched it heavily. I conclude the doctors are dumbasses because Ibs runs in my family for one. They never tried treating it , so what does that tell you? I also noticed i might be lactose intolerant. I mentioned all of this in my first couple er visits. The doctors of today really do kind of suck. So now i backtracked to those problems. I cut out all dairy, and i feel better. It's sad i can't rely on medical professionals for help.


Hiya mate, like I just said in my PM,

I am really pleased you seem to be making some progress with your problems. The more i am researching CHS the more I find stories where doctors are all to easily claiming cannabis is causing all sorts of problems. Thats obviously not to say it doesnt cause some people problems but to diagnose a cannabis causing illness that is not scientifically proven is in my opinion ludicrous and very dangerous. 

I have always said people owe it to themselves to abstain from everything if they're having health issues. People might find its not cannabis causing the problems but for one example cannabis makes them hungry and they then eat dairy products or junk food which in turn gives them IBS. You see, its not cannabis causing IBS....there is a definite correlation but certainly not a causation. You wouldnt eat junk food if you didnt get stoned but you also wouldnt get IBS if you didnt eat junk food (not you obv, just generally). An adult way to handle things is to get regular exercise, avoid foods that may set off your IBS and dont smoke cannabis on an empty stomach. However if the doctor gave you this advice he couldnt blame everything on cannabis, which incidentally is the latest revolution in pain relief...........something that could cost the current pharmas ALOT of money.

Sorry, I am just speculating there. I may be proved wrong and cannabis causes these problems but after reading how some doctors have reached their conclusion of cannabis hyperemesis, like I said above, it shocks me that actual doctors are diagnosing the illness. There is just no evidence at all.

All the best pal with your continued improvement and I hope you find a balance that works for you. Dont completely rule out cannabis is adding to problems ofcourse....I wouldnt be so hypocritical to say such a thing, it isnt for everyone, but dont think because a doctor has said it that it is true  

Peace and thanks for coming back and reporting how your getting on. It really helps with these types of threads!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 21, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> My doctor is an asshole. I've been smoking at least 5 days now and i have no bad symptoms. Weed helps me hands down without a doubt. They really had me thinking marijuana caused my problems. After reading all these posts i researched it heavily. I conclude the doctors are dumbasses because Ibs runs in my family for one. They never tried treating it , so what does that tell you? I also noticed i might be lactose intolerant. I mentioned all of this in my first couple er visits. The doctors of today really do kind of suck. So now i backtracked to those problems. I cut out all dairy, and i feel better. It's sad i can't rely on medical professionals for help.


Sounds like your doctor is negligently stupid. A lawsuit could probably be considered. I know, probably not worth the effort.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 21, 2013)

hahaha..... stupidity syndrome.....doctors trying to give marijuana a bad rap  I vaporizer 4-5 grams a day.... plus I eat strong mj carmels atleast 3 times a week  20 + yrs of daily use


----------



## datguy (Feb 23, 2013)

I call BS! I an a very very heavy smoker. I had stomach and upper gi ulcers when I was 17. At that age I had just discovered beasters. Meds fixed the prob and been fine since. Now as I said I smoke a lot. Like a half a week minimum. I smoke all day and have for atleast 10 yrs. I'm now 31, no stomach issues. I agree with h2alo1's theory of ibs or similar issues from what people are eating, munchies are a bitch.


----------



## Po boy (Feb 23, 2013)

i finally found out what is wrong with me. damn!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> haha, ive passed many of those up in the northern us but never stopped. are they any good?


Whitecastle is awful man, never go there. I would seriously consider roadkill as an appetizer before stopping at one of those grease pits.


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been good until today. I switched back to getting the bud that i had a suspicion about due to its easy availability and it's my best friend's. I smoked about a quarter since Friday. I have been almost as sick as i was before. The bud also crackles like crazy when it burns. I got bud before that from a college friend, and when i smoked that bud i had no issues at all. Is there a place i can send the bud to be tested without getting arrested? I live in pennsylvania. Thanks for the help.


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention that it's ironic that a friend i know that smokes this same bud got diagnosed with the same thing i did. Isn't that a coincidence?


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 26, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> I forgot to mention that it's ironic that a friend i know that smokes this same bud got diagnosed with the same thing i did. Isn't that a coincidence?


Hi mate,

Really sorry you have been ill again  I would be very surprised if it was contaminated weed causing you to vomit but then that doesnt mean it isnt ofcourse. 

Interesting that your friend has also been diagnosed with CHS though, and ofcourse that you are smoking the same weed. What strain is it out of interest? Is it the same Doctor who has diagnosed you both? Are your symptoms identical? How long has he suffered?

Also, I have asked before but I dont think you answered, how close are your symptoms to CVS? When you vomit do you vomit all day constantly? Does the nausea die off throughout the day only to come back the next morning? or are you in a full episode like with CVS?

Sorry, it seems like loads of questions. Like I said before, it certainly isnt to prove you wrong. I just want to learn more about the patients of the doctors who are diagnosing CHS and how close your symptoms are to CVS.

Peace


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just researched CVS. Sorry i saw your question, but i forgot to answer it. My symptoms are almost identical to the symptoms of CVS. When i get a flare-up i take a lorazepam. I don't want to smoke when i get a flare-up in case it makes it worse. as far as that goes, it's very inconsistent. My symptoms start in the morning when i wake up and lately, the nausea has been lingering all day. When they first started, i would get sick in the morning and be fine after like 4 hours. I've hardly been vomiting this flare-up. I just have nausea all day. I'm trying to figure out if nausea is the right word for it because my stomach growls, but when i go to eat or drink, it comes right back up. My symptoms are identical to my friends. It's always different weed. The bud sometimes smells my car for days, but i think that's the bud that makes us sick. The next time i see him, I'll ask him what doctor diagnosed him. I don't see him much. He's been suffering a couple years with this problem.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 27, 2013)

are you the same guy who claimed to have been effected by a e pill expiernce for years after

sounds like substances and you have issues . .. . ive been smoking to excess for years . . . and only when my stress or eating habits are out of wack do these symptoms ever happen


----------



## Milovan (Feb 27, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, ?



Good thing I've been smoking recreational!


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 27, 2013)

Hiya mate,

Thanks for getting back to me  When you say your symptoms are almost identical, what do you mean? Which ones are different if you dont mind me asking? With CVS we are sick for days and sometimes weeks, I am guessing from what you have typed you do not experience these horrific vomiting episodes but you do actually have some of the other symptoms listed? 

I am asking really because I would try and point you in the right direction with treatment or atleast ask your doctor to check out CVS but like I said, I am not convinced by what you have said that you suffer with it. I am guessing you saying your symptoms are "almost identical" you dont either though?

I wouldnt rule out cannabis causing your problems, directly or indirectly though. I have read it can cause gastroperesis which is also something else your symptoms could indicate. If your eating late on a night your stomach may not be able to digest the food hence you waking up feeling like death? Just speculating ofcourse. Maybe you need to test a few things in your life and do some exclusion diets? 

Good luck mate...I am sure you will get to the bottom of it. Yeah it would be great if you could get some more information about your friend too 

Peace


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not did anything besides smoke bud since december 7th, 2009. That was when i tried the e pills. I only did them once. samwell i got an mri for that. they said my brain isn't structured right.


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm almost positive it's the weed i was smoking. I stopped smoking 2 days ago and i feel 10x better than i did. I think the weed was either laced or i need to smoke sativa dominant strains to avoid strains high in cbd.


----------



## h2alo1 (Feb 27, 2013)

My symptoms are not identical in that I don't always vomit. Sometimes i just get that tight feeling in my stomach area. You know when people say it feels like they have knots in their stomach or something like that. That what it feels like.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Feb 27, 2013)

Saw you mentioned lactose. My gf thought she was lactose intolerant and had terrible stomach problems for 2 + years (beginning when she quit smoking). Once she started dating me she became a head again and voalah... All stomach issues have disappeared. Bad me for putting her on, but good me for knowing it makes everyone feel better!


----------



## cvssufferer (Feb 27, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> My symptoms are not identical in that I don't always vomit. Sometimes i just get that tight feeling in my stomach area. You know when people say it feels like they have knots in their stomach or something like that. That what it feels like.


Hiya mate,

Thanks for clarifying that. The awful vomiting episodes are the main part of CVS and the fact you dont have that proves to me that you dont suffer from CVS, so I will stop going down that route now lol

I still stand by what I said though. An exclusion diet is where i would start. Its hard work but you might find certain foods actually start your stomach problems. It might be bad weed mind but I would be inclined to look elsewhere at the same time. Many people are lactose intolerant and they present with similar symptoms to you, do you eat alot on an evening before going to sleep, munchies as such?


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Feb 28, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles.


I've had these symptoms in the past and ever since I substantially slowed my smoking down I have not suffered from them hardly at all. There were several days where I wouldn't even be able to eat breakfast due to the sickness and abdominal pain..Never linked these issues to marijuana but it definitely isn't an absurd theory to me.


----------



## Silicity (Mar 3, 2013)

I have exactly the same issue the op described, I cant eat until atleast like 4hrs awake, I used to puke and overall feel like shit until I smoked or quite a few hours went by... I havent read most of the posts on this thread but I have exactly the same issue hes saying and I need insight o.o


----------



## cvssufferer (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Silicity,

Could you share a few more of your symptoms. I am currently trying to speak to people who have been diagnosed or actually believe they suffer from Cannabis Hyperemesis so it would be really helpful. 

When you say you cant eat for 4 hours after you've woke up, are you being sick or feeling nauseous? Is it a daily thing, as in your feel better as the day goes on? 

Thanks, I may have more depending on your answers if thats ok but I will leave it there for now.

TBH I still havent spoken to anyone who has Cannabis Hyperemesis who wants to elaborate on their symptoms so you will struggle to get an insight mores the pity. Most people just say stop smoking and ofcourse that is the first thing I would try because life is too short living it in pain....however keep an open mind still and dont rule out other causes. Cannabis is smoked by millions around the world and I believe even if it effected 0.01% of weed smokers that is plenty enough to have shown itself before now!

I forgot to ask, are you a daily smoker? Have you tried cutting down?

Cheers


----------



## manishbatra1989 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome is a disorder that is characterized by recurrent nausea, vomiting and colicky abdominal pain. These symptoms have been reported to be alleviated temporarily by taking a hot shower or bath or more permanently by abstaining from the use of cannabis. The syndrome is recognized by Allen and colleagues (2004), and Sontineni and colleagues (2009) who offer simplified clinical diagnostic criteria.While there have been anecdotal testimonies to the veracity of this condition, caution should be exercised concerning this medical evidence due to small numbers of patients studied. However, a subsequent study reporting the clinical features of Cannabinoid hyperemesis in 98 subjects has confirmed the earlier reported findings.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't trust doctors. I don't trust dentists. I don't trust anyone who has something to gain from me.


----------



## Murfy (Mar 5, 2013)

get your gull bladder-

tested.


----------



## cvssufferer (Mar 5, 2013)

manishbatra1989 said:


> Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome is a disorder that is characterized by recurrent nausea, vomiting and colicky abdominal pain. These symptoms have been reported to be alleviated temporarily by taking a hot shower or bath or more permanently by abstaining from the use of cannabis. The syndrome is recognized by Allen and colleagues (2004), and Sontineni and colleagues (2009) who offer simplified clinical diagnostic criteria.While there have been anecdotal testimonies to the veracity of this condition, caution should be exercised concerning this medical evidence due to small numbers of patients studied. However, a subsequent study reporting the clinical features of Cannabinoid hyperemesis in 98 subjects has confirmed the earlier reported findings.


Thanks very much for your deep insight.............oh no wait, youve copied and pasted something! Come back when you have scrutinised Allen et Al so called studies and we can continue this discussion then! Gowd I hate it when people copy and paste like its FACT


----------



## bigbull52 (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to smoke atleast three blunts a day until I saw this post two weeks ago. now I smoke a top of two and haven't felt sick to my stomach since I cut back.


----------



## datguy (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds alot like being Lactarded (lactose intolerant) Think this could be result of allergy to bud instead of a disease? Oh wait that wouldn't help keep it illegal. Seems very limited so I would think its on a per person thing and not common at all or else were all fucked


----------



## m4a2c0e (Mar 6, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


That sounds like bs to me just another way scare people out of something that is better for you than what the dr. Will give you


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 7, 2013)

i could be lucky but ive smoked 11 years nearly (10.5 yrs) and a good 5-6 of those yrs has been daily smoking. i grow my own buds so i smoke much more than the avg "stoner" that doesnt grow. i use 2 have to buy my buds on the street in the beginning so i could only manage an no more than 8th-1/4oz a week. (i started as a kid) and only could smoke about once per day or twice on a good day

once i started growing a half a week was nothing. 

so ive been a heavy user for the past 5 yrs or so. smoking a minimum of twice a day but 4-5 is more likely.


i have no health issues that im aware of beyond some insomnia but thats brought on by stress and me only having sativa buds in my jars at the moment. lol. 

but my weight is ok (technically im slightly over the "normal" range in BMI but ive been lifting more weights recently so im not worried about it)..

no G.I. issues.
no other known health issues.


it could easily be something else thats causing this...like fast food/greasy food. i try to avoid fast food when possible...bcuz its just plain not good for you. cut down on processed foods if possible. its impossible to me it seems like so i manage best i can and try to eat as close to the source of the ingredients as possible. drink 100% juice as well. take vitamins.

i have a hard time believing its marijuana doing that to you. i use to have really bad G.I. issues and stomach pains as a kid. like so bad i missed school to the point the principal called and told my family if i miss X amount of days more i wont be able to go to the next grade! 

eventually i started smoking marijuana and BOOM. problems are all gone.


----------



## Silicity (Mar 16, 2013)

Idk, I feel nauseous when I wake up, I hold it back most of the time, I get random abdominal pains that hurt like hell, yes a shower does help lol, idk it might be my gallbladder also


----------



## CHS? (May 21, 2013)

CVS Sufferer,

While I have not been diagnosed with CHS, I have been suffering from recurring nausea and vomiting for 3 years that, in the last few months, has become a nearly weekly occurrence. I have been hospitalized for it twice since February 2013. Up until about 5 days ago, I smoked roughly 3 grams of quality bud per day for the past 8 years. I am 26 years old, male, and have no health problems aside from this.

As far as symptoms are concerned, they began about 3 years ago when I would wake up feeling nauseated. Shortly after the nausea started, I'd vomit once and (after smoking) I would feel better. This continued off and on without me giving it much thought until February of this year, when I was floored by intractable vomiting for about 48 hours. I couldn't keep anything down (not even water), and the only time I felt like I didn't want to die was when I was in a hot shower. When the vomiting and nausea finally relented after that first episode, I chalked the experience up to acute gastroenteritis. However, about three days later, I woke up feeling nauseated. I went to work as usual, but by noon I was throwing up unstoppably again and had to go home. By the time evening came around, I could eat light food like white rice and slept. But as soon as I awoke the next morning, I had the same stomach pains and nausea. Again I went to work and again the unstoppable vomiting kicked in right around midday. The only thing that brought relief was a hot shower or bath. So long as I was under hot water, I felt alright.

This process went on for a few weeks until I finally said "screw it" and went to an urgent care clinic. I was referred to a gastroenterologist and had just about every test you can think of relating to the GI tract (CT scans, xrays, EGDs, barium swallows -- you name it). Absolutely nothing wrong (minus a wonderfully obvious hiatal hernia from the constant vomiting). Great blood work, no known allergies, perfect vitals -- I was and am perfectly fine minus the nausea and vomiting (well, and I am now severely underweight for my height). So I continued smoking and stuck to a very light diet, and also began taking Prilosec daily. After a week or so of no symptoms, I thought my problems were cured. But I ended up in the hospital over Easter weekend after 3 days of vomiting and being unable to keep anything down. While there, my WBC spiked and the attending nurse practitioner put me on two antibiotics (CIPRO and flagyl). My symptoms seemed to improve and, once I finished the antibiotics, I thought all was well. Until the same damned thing happened again about a week later. 

My last episode of vomiting began last Friday evening and last well into Saturday morning. After getting some sleep, I again researched my symptoms for the thousandth time and I again found no explanation. Until I added 'hot showers' to the list. That did the trick and my search results were immediately flooded with a new answer: CHS. My immediate thought was BS. I mean, how could a known antiemitc cause hyperemesis? That makes no sense. But the more I read into the published medical journals and case studies, the more I think I have my answer. My symptoms match up almost identically to the Simonetto/Mayo Clinic case study. Unlike CVS, I have no history of migranes, no fever or diarrhea during episodes, and absolutely no issues with nausea as a child. (Up until three years ago, I could count the number of times I had thrown up on two hands.) On top of this, I am not triggered by any specific foods, nor is there a discernable pattern to the vomiting episodes.

At this point, I have been completely abstinent from ze herb for 5 days and I have already noticed improvement. Although I, too, was skeptical about CHS at first, I just do not know what else could be causing the problem. Although I absolutely love to get high, at my current weight/height (I am 6'1" and 129lbs now) I am quickly running out of options. If I can't find a solution to this problem soon, it will literally kill me. And I'll be damned if I gonna become the first known death directly related to marijuana consumption. 

So if you're still around reading this (or if any other posters with similar diagnoses or symptoms are either), I would love your opinion. Also, I am happy to answer any questions about it y'all have. Fire away. At this point, I feel like I probably know more about CHS than most doctors. I have read and digested every published article and case study on the topic at this point (and since I have access to the pay-to-view articles through family in the medical field, I've done a LOT of reading on the subject).


----------



## Sir.Ganga (May 22, 2013)

Don't fall for the BS. Before my current issues I was diagnosed with G.U.R.D. and was on 4 different scripts. I currently am ingesting and vaping all of 5 zips a month now, its over a year now and I am no longer taking any pills nor do I have anymore issues. The only issue I have is I can eat anything now and man...I have been! Maybe try capsules of crushed cannabis, I use 00 size caps filled with primo bud(coffee grinder), no decarb. I take 15 a day now but started with just 2. It worked for me


----------



## qwizoking (May 22, 2013)

hmmm honestly i dont even know what to make of this thread/issues i can probly guarantee alot of people smoke more than you with no effects,back in college and my younger days i smoked up to 6ozs a week now im steady at 2-3ozs sometimes a qp like christmas time. sooo i know of people besides myself who smoke up to an oz a day, serious pot heads and weve never had any issues.


----------



## remyaz0 (May 22, 2013)

Pot has done nothing but help all my gastrointestinal issues, which I've also ended up in the hospital several times and was on several prescribed narcotics (belladonna phenobarbitol, xanex ,various pain killers, morphine tabs, hydrocodone etc) so on. With pot and a strict diet im slowly getting better without being a drugged waste of space to my wife... edibles,oils and vaping i rarely smoke herb. I deal with pain on a daily basis by using as much as i need which is quite a bit and I am starting to function like a normal human being again because there is 100s of strains you can try for your symptoms and find relief that fits your needs and when you find one you can grow it..I really dont believe this crap~


Shot of one of my surgeries =p



Last grow TCC- OSD


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

No need to be an asshole. I'm certainly not full of shit, nor am I on here lying or trying to make pot look evil/bad. I fucking love pot. Love, love, love it. But I'm still clean since my last post and I'm feeling better everyday. Once I've detoxes for a few months, I'll go right back to smoking, but I'll certainly be doing it less frequently. I don't care how great pot is, nothing's worth being this sick. Especially a fucking buzz. 

Out of all of the studies I've read, this is the most thorough. If you can actually read and understand medical journals and research, you'll be able to find every major study on CHS linked in this article. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538402/
This is a 98-patient case study published by the Mayo Clinic. Maybe you've heard of them?


----------



## CHS? (May 27, 2013)

But, just in case you don't know how citation in these articles work, here are the other studies from credible sources.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658859/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2664574/

And the original study that coined the name Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1774264/

Yes, they're all from the same host site, but that's because PubMed is the major storehouse for published medical journals.


----------



## qwizoking (May 28, 2013)

well i dont know anyone who would believe this. nobody i or anyone i know has ever experienced this or heard of these symptoms being associated with weed..but thats because these studies discovered this in '05? people have been smoking hash for ever and nobody has ever reported any side effects. especially with such a small amount..every highschooler/college kid has smoked weed, if people started puking everywhere people would talk about it, there are no real side effects. especially at such a low dosage. you just have issues, most likely not associated with weed.lol i can see the headlines now, chronic marijuana use makes you take hot showers! haha.


----------



## dababydroman (May 28, 2013)

sounds like plain anxiety if you ask me.


----------



## CHS? (May 28, 2013)

I'd say the reason nobody associates this with weed is that it seems like weed would be the last cause of vomiting. One of its best medical uses is as an anti-nauseal. I spent years not associating it with weed. Just because you don't THINK it's associated doesn't mean that it isn't, though. 

So, riddle me this: if this is all in my head and these doctors just made it up, why did I only get sicker with more use (I ramped up my smoking to combat the symptoms), and why am I getting better now that I'm clean? It seems to me that people will argue against anything they don't want to hear simply because they don't want to hear it. It's time to face the music: chronic, frequent marijuana use can have negative consequences (aside from the obvious lung problems). 

Like I said in my other thread, though: I'm not saying this will happen to everyone. Clearly, this isn't that common of an occurrence. But that doesn't mean that weed isn't the cause. It just means that (thankfully) it doesn't happen to everyone. I'm not here to make pot seem bad. I love the stuff. I'm just here to help others understand what they might be going through if they have the same symptoms. 

PS- You'll also note that I didn't start this thread. And the OP isn't the only person who has this problem either. So you now know of at least three people who developed CHS (or CHS-like symptoms). Our common denominator is that we all smoke chronically for years. Why shouldn't weed be considered a possible cause?


----------



## dl290485 (May 28, 2013)

I've suffered with stomach problems for years. I use to wake up at 5am in the morning and guzzle ant-acid bottles but even that didn't help. It came and went in cycles and one time i went from about 80kg to 70kg. I had an endoscopy and tried medications but no one could ever cure it effectively or diagnose what I had. 
I noticed the connection though between having a smokers cough and feeling sick in the morning.

Then I got a digital volcano. I bought it so I could have guilt free smoking (no lung damage or tar, carbon monoxide, etc) and didn't have a single thought that it would help my morning sickness- but it has. I've gone 100% over to vapor for something like a year now and just as my lungs feel much better I also don't get morning sick anymore.

I use to wake up in the morning and cough like I had a flu but now I breath clearly and never wake up feeling sick. I do get a little bit of heart burn feeling once in a while, but so does my dad and he never smokes weed. My conclusion about my own experience is that the tar and other effects of burning and inhaling cannabis inflamed my G.O.R.D condition.

I can't speak for everyone but when people are talking about 'cannabis causes morning sickness'- *they may be talking about smoking cannabis is making them sick, not the chemical compounds* which can be vaped or swallowed.


----------



## qwizoking (May 28, 2013)

i suppose chronic use could have side effects in certain people, it just seems your a bit too adament about this, you said youve never been diagnosed yet and shoot everything else down. seems that you just came on here to say weed has negative side effects...but thats why there are 2 threads like this with the same responses. btw chlorophyl irritates the intestines and causes nausea


----------



## CHS? (May 29, 2013)

You're right that I was never officially diagnosed. But I think that has to do with the relatively new discovery of the disorder. Hell, these medical studies admit that they don't know exactly what causes the vomiting. You could be right about chlorophyll being the culprit. I really don't know. All I know is that since I've stopped smoking, I've gotten better. I've been tested for everything known to man, I've changed my diet, and I cut out everything like caffeine that would even remotely seen to be the cause, but none of it worked. I'm adamant because I'm certain that smoking pot was the way I did was causing my problems. 

You can bet your bottom dollar that I haven't smoked my last bud. I'll try vaping in the future, but I'll also smoke a lot less. For now, I'm gonna give myself a few months to totally clean everything out. After that, though, it's game on. I think I just need to take it easy on the stuff. If the vomiting comes back though, I'll just have to cut it out entirely. I hope to the gods that ain't the case.


----------



## CHS? (May 29, 2013)

Also, there are two threads like this with similar responses because I started one of my own and am replying to an old one as well. And you are right to some degree: I'm on here because of CHS, not to talk about growing or smoking. But I'm not here to naysay the devil's weed or anything. I just want to talk to other people who might have my problem, and I want to let others know what might be the cause of their own problems as well. 

I would never rail against marijuana. Even if I'm screwed and can't smoke or vape or even eat it at all without getting sick, I'd still adamantly fight for legalization the way I have for years. If the worst pot can do is cause CHS, it's still a helluva lot safer and better for you than alcohol or any number of legal pharmaceuticals available today. And, obviously, overconsumption of pot doesn't cause CHS in everyone the way that overconsumption of alcohol does in causing sclerosis of the liver. 

Don't worry. I'm not here to be an anti-pot message. I'm only here to learn more about my own problem and to share my knowledge with others.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (May 29, 2013)

I don't think anyone is calling you out on your issues or problems. The issue as I see it is your doctor opinion and all these articles posted are all pretty much propaganda and that's it. I could site quite a few articles "muddying the waters" on many subjects. How old are you? The only real negative results from the use of cannabis comes when the human brain has not fully developed or younger adults and children. Listen to your body and take a grain of salt with any advice given.


----------



## CHS? (May 29, 2013)

26. Didn't start smoking til college. 

I really wouldn't refer to a medical journal as propaganda. Especially not when the same results have been noted and published across the world. None of those articles even suggest cannabis use is a bad thing. Their conclusions all state that when you can't figure out the source of the symptoms, ask the patient if they're a long-term cannabis user. That seems to be the common denominator.

I mean, if you think this is propaganda, tell me why? Especially the article from 2004 that first 'discovered' the disorder? What purpose would a group of doctors from Australia (from the Adelaide Hills no less, where marijuana has been decriminalized for decades and use is common and accepted) have for making this up? 

I could understand if these were news articles or something. But these are scholarly works from around the world. If they were created as propaganda, the anti-pot crusaders would be trumpeting this info from on high. Besides, what good would this do their cause anyway if only a small number of people have had this reaction? 

As things are, no one outside of small circles in the medical field seems to know about it.


----------



## CHS? (May 29, 2013)

On a different note, from everything I've read here and elsewhere, the problem could be smoking raw marijuana as opposed to vaping it. When buds are vaped, you're really only inhaling THC and a few Cannabinoids. When you smoke it, you're smoking everything, including the burning vegetation. 

Maybe that's what's building up over time and causing adverse reactions. I'm definitely more keen to try vaping later on.


----------



## qwizoking (May 30, 2013)

one thing i will say, in all the heavy smokers i know (heavy being 1 or more ozs per day) all have mild photophobia. if its bright outside especially things like looking towards the sky to play catch or at the pool with water reflecting. sunglasses are a must and usually still have one eye closed and squinting.. i havent been able to find anything about this but i do believe it to be a an actual side effect since it effects everyone ive met


----------



## CCCmints (May 30, 2013)

CHS? said:


> It's time to face the music: chronic, frequent marijuana use can have negative consequences (aside from the obvious lung problems).


chronic, frequent use of anything can have negative consequences. is this not apparent..?


qwizoking said:


> one thing i will say, in all the heavy smokers i know (heavy being 1 or more ozs per day) all have mild photophobia. if its bright outside especially things like looking towards the sky to play catch or at the pool with water reflecting. sunglasses are a must and usually still have one eye closed and squinting.. i havent been able to find anything about this but i do believe it to be a an actual side effect since it effects everyone ive met


i think your friends need better weed..


----------



## qwizoking (May 30, 2013)

lol you assume cause i like to smoke weed all day its bad weed? maybe its just that good haha but no i understand me and my circle of friends have a pretty strong (mental) addiction to weed


----------



## althor (May 30, 2013)

Overuse of ANYTHING can cause problems. Hell even drinking too much water too quickly can cause problems.

I used to eat prilosec like candy (before that pepcid, before that prescription antacids) found out I was diabetic. Once I started eating properly, all that morning nausea and crap went away. I smoke weed and take insulin shots, no other medication at all. 

It is unbelievable how much food we eat on a daily basis that should be banned from human consumption. White bread is one of the biggest culprits, enriched flour is a killer. Don't fall for the "wheat bread" crap either. It is just white bread dyed yellow most of the time.
Whole grain bread is what you want.


----------



## aknight3 (May 30, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Idk, I feel nauseous when I wake up, I hold it back most of the time, I get random abdominal pains that hurt like hell, yes a shower does help lol, idk it might be my gallbladder also


 hi, im sorry i didnt really go thru this thread all the way but i will after tihs post, but iwanted to ask, you wake up in the morning with stomach ache? feeling sick? do you smoke everyday and have been for years? is it like this. wake up. feelalright but not great, as you start moving you feel sick like your going to throw up, but then as soon as u smoke a few bowls or whatever your stomach is fine and eventually you get hungry etc?...it used to be like thsi for me, for awhile if ididnt have marijuana i literally could NOT eat..it sucked. but as soon as i smoked, i was fine, hungry as hell. but without it, i was irratated and moody. you know pretty much like any mind altering substance, theres always some type of withdrawal albeit minor, its still your body telling you it needs to clean your ass up and you need to clean your ass up to lol. i love MJ and im not saying its bad or a drug or anything, and no its not physically addicting like heroin or benzos, BUT....it will cause minor W/D symptoms without it after your body has been taking it every day for a long time...thats the way the body is with anything really, even non drug related things. 


back when istopped smoking mj and was smoking the synthetic thc shit like JWH-018 and AM-2201 i would smoke it and be fine, but if i ran out i would get really really sick, like puking sick almost as bad as opiate w/d...it only lasted about two days though but it was pretty shitty and it was def. w/d symptoms...and synthetic and natural thc is almost identical other than potency (synthetic thc is ALOT more potent, ALOT) which prob. explains why i was sickc but who the hell knows. good luck with your stomach problems tho dude.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> back when istopped smoking mj and was smoking the synthetic thc shit like JWH-018 and AM-2201 i would smoke it and be fine, but if i ran out i would get really really sick, like puking sick almost as bad as opiate w/d...it only lasted about two days though but it was pretty shitty and it was def. w/d symptoms...and synthetic and natural thc is almost identical other than potency (synthetic thc is ALOT more potent, ALOT) which prob. explains why i was sickc but who the hell knows. good luck with your stomach problems tho dude.


the synthetic cannabanoids do have with drawls thats a fact its not just in your head 
they dont know which receptor there hitting half the time and alot of molecules with the key like attachment hanging off of it are addictive 
which is why it's amazing that weed has almost no addiction 
i made and sold spice locally while it was still grey jwh-18 and 250 make a nice little mix 
but found that stuff is really dirty and to easy to O.D. on i smoked thresh hold doses vaped that a 1/4 of which i know a few people that fell dead over


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

and i wouldnt call it identical 
the synthetics are attached to a napthalene molecule 
here's the msds on napthalene 
http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927671
thought it was a miracle until i did some research 
now i think its a miracle that im not a vegetable or worse


----------



## CHS? (May 31, 2013)

aknight3:

Yes. Those are the symptoms exactly. At least, that's how it was for a few years until the real problems started. Even when I'd smoke, I'd puke non-stop for days on end. 

I know it's a long thread, especially after my long-winded ass started posting, but if you have these issues it's worth the read.


----------



## CHS? (May 31, 2013)

But yeah, the only way I could eat was by getting supremely high and letting the munchies take over. If I wasn't high, I couldn't even smell food cooking without feeling sick.


----------



## aknight3 (May 31, 2013)

CHS? said:


> aknight3:
> 
> Yes. Those are the symptoms exactly. At least, that's how it was for a few years until the real problems started. Even when I'd smoke, I'd puke non-stop for days on end.
> 
> I know it's a long thread, especially after my long-winded ass started posting, but if you have these issues it's worth the read.



i had this same problem for many years, the only thing that cured it was to stop smoking weed for some time....i am a regular smoker again and i love it, but for my entire life i will always take breaks from marijuana or any drug just because the longer your body is on the stuff for a 24 hour cycle, it can really fuck your body up good, I wish i had better advice but i dont, i had the same problems, if i couldnt smoke i couldnt eat, but after i stopped and started again, its not like that, i mean i eat more when im high but if im sober i still eat...good luck




and tekdc, yea i realized the chemical structure is actually quite different between syn and thc, i thought it was the other way around, i will haev do to more research


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

i cant function with out coffee 
i get extremely bad headaches 
i smell coffee and it will go away 
i guess caffine is addictive too 
totally off subject but i think if we dig hard enough most of are problems could be based on a withdrawl from something if we look hard enough just sayin


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i had this same problem for many years, the only thing that cured it was to stop smoking weed for some time....i am a regular smoker again and i love it, but for my entire life i will always take breaks from marijuana or any drug just because the longer your body is on the stuff for a 24 hour cycle, it can really fuck your body up good, I wish i had better advice but i dont, i had the same problems, if i couldnt smoke i couldnt eat, but after i stopped and started again, its not like that, i mean i eat more when im high but if im sober i still eat...good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya the only thing is the tail which is on thc if a molecule has that tail it hits a cannabanoid receptor
alot of opiates have it too


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

jwh-018





jwh 250






the legs hanging off the sides also affect other receptors


----------



## tekdc911 (May 31, 2013)

notice the key shape ?


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2013)

are you getting somewhere with this, or just posting nonsense


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2013)

guess not.here let me help you 

cb1 receptors respond to the c-9 position of the cyclohexane ring, the phenolic hydroxyl and carbon/non polar side chains at c3

check structure of win 55,napthalene ring and cyclohexane ring, carbonyl group and phenolic hydroxyl, and morpholinoethyl group

2 oxygens a phenolic hydroxyl at position 1 and an oxygen pyran ring opposite,interacting through hydrogen bonding with a lysine residue,the opening of the pyran ring not being significant.....i love chemistry talk


----------



## CHS? (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, shit. Qwizoking may not trust medical journals, but my man does know his chemistry. Lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 1, 2013)

yea unfortunately there arent more like me, check my clsa/lsc thread.... i originally went to school wanting to design new drugs, shit what are they called i just blanked? they mimic real drugs but obviously arent...damn ill gett it, anyway ended up walking with just a pharm d. but im still interested in making better drugs from readily available shit. currently focused on lysergic acid and its amides, i think lsa has a huge potential. cdlsa my favorite...one day


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 1, 2013)

figured i would clear it up if you caught it and were wondering. i named the thread clsa/lsc because thats what its more likely to be known as (either way lsc is incorrect, cinamaldehyde likes to form a double bond so the more probable adduct is cdlsa, cinnamylidene BIslysergamide) so cdlsa. anyway way off topic


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 1, 2013)

CHS? said:


> So, riddle me this: if this is all in my head and these doctors just made it up, why did I only get sicker with more use (I ramped up my smoking to combat the symptoms), and why am I getting better now that I'm clean? It seems to me that people will argue against anything they don't want to hear simply because they don't want to hear it. It's time to face the music: chronic, frequent marijuana use can have negative consequences (aside from the obvious lung problems).


 Your mind is a powerful tool, You are the one that is refusing to see the truth my friend. As of right now there are no reports, tests, or break through's that are not bias one way or the other. Sadly you have been duped by the system and truly believe, maybe that's why your condition changes??? Whatever the reason you seem to be convinced so do what your heart is telling you.


----------



## CHS? (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't really see why medical those different medical journals would be considered biased, but alright. And I never associated the problem with pot until I stopped and this went away. I don't know why you'd think it's all in my head when the only thing I changed recently was cutting out MJ. 

I agree that the mind is powerful and thing could be psychosomatic, but it's a really strange coincidence that I've gotten better just by stopping smoking. Especially when I spent years with the problem thinking pot should help (and it never really did aside from temporarily relieving the symptoms and helping me eat).


----------



## CHS? (Jun 10, 2013)

RE-POST FROM MY OTHER THEAD ON THIS ISSUE:

Three weeks dry now and I'm completely symptom-less. No nausea, no puking, no food aversion. I'm constantly hungry now and am eating anything and everything like it's going out of style without feeling the least bit queasy. 

Up until three weeks ago (while still smoking regularly), I would feel nauseated whenever I was even around food. If I could smell it, I felt sick. If I ate, I'd only be able to tolerate a small amount (even after smoking and feeling the munchies). But now I'm eating outrageously large portions and doing everything I can to put some weight back on. So far, so good. 

I'll continue to keep y'all updated on my progress, but for now I'd say that CHS is a real issue. I don't know exactly why some people develop it and others don't, but I'm pretty damn sure I had it. What else could it be? The only thing I've changed is cutting out pot. 

On a different note, I really want to get high. Lol.


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 10, 2013)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


Thats crazy talk.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 11, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Write down everything you eat and drink...so, the next time you go to ER, you will have a trigger...
> And it anit MJ...
> Before you give up MJ.... Give up:
> Everything Fried
> ...


I have pissed people off making the point I'm about to make, but here it is.

My industry is health and fitness, I say this to qualify myself, not to be a snob. It is one thing to make the true statement that the body is a massively complex organism and that holistic ie well-rounded healthcare is T H E only way to go. However it sets off in me a red light that you clear cut say it ISN'T the marijuana. I have seen people have massive psychological issues exacerbated or even brought out by ((excessive)) marijuana use, but sometimes even in small amounts. It's like any other substance, you know how to use it and you practice moderation, but some people just aren't meant for cannabinoids on that level in their system. This guy went to ER, which suggests a serious problem, and a cannabis-friendly doc makes a diagnosis informed by many years of formal education and clearly (by his MJ-friendly nature) ongoing education through seminars, professional journals etc.. Desktop diagnosis is not appropriate in this sort of situation, and though I respect all people and know that you would not intend any harm on this guy, you're not doing him any good, and you're fostering a culture that chooses to embrace "nothing can ever be bad about marijuana cuz I like it" instead of "it's like everything else, use within good reason and abstain if negative effects arise". It's that same lateral minded culture that gives rise to (other) various forms of ignorance and thereby robs the MJ culture of its reason and integrity.

Furthermore, not for the sake of being mean, but that carbonation thing is vastly outdated, I remember having to correct my 70 y.o. dad on that. It was a rule of thumb that helped athletes avoid carb-heavy, bloating drinks like soda and beer at a time when your health teacher would talk about the importance of douching inbetween drags on his cigarette.


----------



## derbydoll712 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been suffering from severe vomiting for 2 years now. I have been hospitalized 10 times and every time it happens during my period. When I go to the hospital the doctors ask me if I smoke weed. Yes, I have smoked daily for 15+ years. They automatically tell me I have CHS and refuse to even acknowledge CVS. I am VERY skeptical of CHS being real. I was symptom free and had no episodes for about a year when I was put on low dose estrogen (Depo-Provera) which stopped my period completely but then I went off of it because of a doctors suggestion and recently the vomiting returned when my period did ( I continued to smoke weed on the depo shot and had no symptoms or occurrences for a year.) During my episodes which begin in the early mornings, I found that hot baths made the pain in my stomach feel better so I took numerous baths for relief. the doctors tell me that baths are the only difference between cvs and chs and that only CHS sufferers like to take baths but not CVS sufferers. However, In my research online I have found that both cvs and chs sufferers take baths for relief so I do not believe that to be true. I've tried to explain to the docs that it only happens during my period and ask why is that? they could not explain but only blamed it on weed. I recently discovered catamenial CVS which is cvs related only to the menstrual cycle. So, I have quit smoking weed for the last 2 weeks and my period has just started. It's horrible that I actually HOPE to get sick again so that I can rule out weed and prove the doctors wrong. In all my research there isn't much detail about how often CVS sufferers get sick. Is it daily? weekly? monthly? sporadic? It's frustrating not knowing much and not finding the answers I am looking for. questions for you cvssufferer.... how often do you have symptoms? how often are you hospitalized? do you also find relief from baths? I have had all of the tests done and nothing... I'm just looking to talk to someone with CVS and compare notes. I appreciate any input and in return will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

derbydoll712 said:


> I have been suffering from severe vomiting for 2 years now. I have been hospitalized 10 times and every time it happens during my period. When I go to the hospital the doctors ask me if I smoke weed. Yes, I have smoked daily for 15+ years. They automatically tell me I have CHS and refuse to even acknowledge CVS. I am VERY skeptical of CHS being real. I was symptom free and had no episodes for about a year when I was put on low dose estrogen (Depo-Provera) which stopped my period completely but then I went off of it because of a doctors suggestion and recently the vomiting returned when my period did ( I continued to smoke weed on the depo shot and had no symptoms or occurrences for a year.) During my episodes which begin in the early mornings, I found that hot baths made the pain in my stomach feel better so I took numerous baths for relief. the doctors tell me that baths are the only difference between cvs and chs and that only CHS sufferers like to take baths but not CVS sufferers. However, In my research online I have found that both cvs and chs sufferers take baths for relief so I do not believe that to be true. I've tried to explain to the docs that it only happens during my period and ask why is that? they could not explain but only blamed it on weed. I recently discovered catamenial CVS which is cvs related only to the menstrual cycle. So, I have quit smoking weed for the last 2 weeks and my period has just started. It's horrible that I actually HOPE to get sick again so that I can rule out weed and prove the doctors wrong. In all my research there isn't much detail about how often CVS sufferers get sick. Is it daily? weekly? monthly? sporadic? It's frustrating not knowing much and not finding the answers I am looking for. questions for you cvssufferer.... how often do you have symptoms? how often are you hospitalized? do you also find relief from baths? I have had all of the tests done and nothing... I'm just looking to talk to someone with CVS and compare notes. I appreciate any input and in return will answer any questions you may have.


dont tell them you smoke weed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont tell them you smoke weed.


 lol sunni, same exact thing i was thinking.. next time something like this happens, and i hope it never returns mind you, and they ask you if you smoke the weed, simply tell them no so that they can do their damn jobs and try and diagnose you..


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not really sure what's going on... but when I wake up, my stomach feels like shit. So I smoke some weed and eat some food; then I feel better. Chyea.


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 26, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Anyone with a script for 'antibiotics' remember, AB kills all the good and bad, your GI track will suffer every time you take them... The good bacteria, and the bad bacteria infection, will die... then you must replace and re-grow the good bacteria....
> Hope you feel better...


Soda will do this to you as well. If you drink soda _consistently_, likely you have little-to-no beneficial bacteria in your stomach. ESPECIALLY if you drink energy drinks.

"Few people know that the sweetener in the yellow packets, also called sucralose, was actually discovered while scientists were designing an insecticide.
Even though scientists slightly modified the original insecticide into the sweetener that it is today, sucralose is still effective at killing bugs. The only difference? These bugs are microscopic and beneficial to your digestive and immune system."(1)

"The alleged symptoms associated with sucralose are gastrointestinal problems (bloating, gas, diarrhea, nausea)..."(2)

Flip over almost any soda, and the word "sucralose" will be staring you right in the face.
Check this little "nugget" of info out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fpEgurO-ec3 That's right...you could (in theory) spray this on your plants and kill off a nasty mite infection. AHAHAH. And this goes into your STOMACH.

In all honestly, with how much gmo's/pesticides/sucralose amounts there are in shit these days, products from grocery stores are more than likely the culprit. Try changing your diet. You could also be gluten intolerant. I have a buddy who had to completely give up wheat and wheat biproducts and anything with gluten because he was having super painful stomach issues daily. Try eating ONLY fresh produce for a week (farmers market kinda stuff), take your multivitamins, (no boxed meals, no fast food), no sodas, and see what happens.

My guess is you live someplace where Cannabis is not an accepted form of medicine? If you are in any sort of Christian-conservative state, they may just throw that diagnosis at anyone who they find out smokes Cannabis, just because they disapprove, and are misinformed.

I wouldn't put it past 'em.

(All imo)


REFERENCES:
1.http://bodyecology.com/articles/is-this-“diet”-food-causing-you-to-gain-weight-and-kill-the-good-bacteria-in-your-gut#.Ucslj5yBlOx
2.http://www.onhealth.com/artificial_sweeteners/page9.htm


----------



## Constiello (Jun 27, 2013)

MidAmber won the thread.

Nuff said and well rounded, I like it- and learned a thing or two


----------



## Skatston (Jun 27, 2013)

if u drink alot of diet drinks possible to much aspartane ? worth lookin at


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

Skatston said:


> if u drink alot of diet drinks possible to much aspartane ? worth lookin at


aspartane is fucking deadly. no one should drink zero calorie or diet popp


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont tell them you smoke weed.


This is the obvious answer....
Don't tell anyone you smoke weed...
You will be clumped in with all the dasterdly dope fiens....

"Dune Fien"


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> aspartane is fucking deadly. no one should drink zero calorie or diet popp


Aspartane [OMG} especially please read your labels


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> I have pissed people off making the point I'm about to make, but here it is.
> Bla-bla-bla...
> It is one thing to make the true statement that the body is a massively complex organism and *that holistic ie well-rounded healthcare is T H E only way to go.* However it sets off in me a red light that you clear cut say it ISN'T the marijuana.
> bla-bla-bla


Your point is taken.... 
OK... I am not sure, and I never get pissed off....
I am **99.6% sure that if you limit all the bad stuff in your food and beverage intake, you will feel better...
It is no cure to live well, and uptake only good natural food, however, IT works [for most people]...
You may be in the **.4 % where MJ is the cause... I doubt it...






**PS I have no basis for my % of anything, I am just making up numbers...
Have a great day....
OH no, I have a belly ache.... It must be the pot, I better go to the doc, and figure it out....
So after you give up everything bad for you and you still have the issue, then stop smoking MJ...
I am **99.6% sure, you will still have an issue...


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 27, 2013)

...*like I said*, flip over every single soda you drink these days. It will likely have "Sucralose" in it. Almost EVERY SINGLE energy drink has this in them too...

"*The presence of chlorine is thought to be the most dangerous component of sucralose*. *Chlorine is considered a carcinogen and has been used in poisonous gas, disinfectants, pesticides, and plastics. The digestion and absorption of sucralose is not clear due to a lack of long-term studies on humans. The majority of studies were done on animals for short lengths of time. The alleged symptoms associated with sucralose are gastrointestinal problems (bloating, gas, diarrhea, nausea), skin irritations (rash, hives, redness, itching, swelling), wheezing, cough, runny nose, chest pains, palpitations, anxiety, anger, moods swings, depression, and itchy eyes.* The only way to be sure of the safety of sucralose is to have long-term studies on humans done."

I just remember after my buddy told me of the dangers of Sucralose, every time I picked up a bottle of something to drink, and it had carbonation, and "energy" it sure as shit had sucralose in it. It is their way of making the drink sweeter, and at the same time kill its consumers.

>>>Food/drinks with Sucralose in them. (This list is pretty atrocious, so you may want to sit down before reading this)


When I used to work at a health food store I used to pick up nuggets of info like this all the time.

_*The corporations are what is killing us...NOT CANNABIS.*_


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> ...*like I said*, flip over every single soda you drink these days. It will likely have "Sucralose" in it. Almost EVERY SINGLE energy drink has this in them too...
> 
> "*The presence of chlorine is thought to be the most dangerous component of sucralose*. *Chlorine is considered a carcinogen and has been used in poisonous gas, disinfectants, pesticides, and plastics. The digestion and absorption of sucralose is not clear due to a lack of long-term studies on humans. The majority of studies were done on animals for short lengths of time. The alleged symptoms associated with sucralose are gastrointestinal problems (bloating, gas, diarrhea, nausea), skin irritations (rash, hives, redness, itching, swelling), wheezing, cough, runny nose, chest pains, palpitations, anxiety, anger, moods swings, depression, and itchy eyes.* The only way to be sure of the safety of sucralose is to have long-term studies on humans done."
> 
> ...


ive never drank an energy drink i always read my labels, but aspertame is really bad for you lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 28, 2013)

Subscribing. I've got to get an expert to this thread... C2G, where are you?


----------



## Boitumelosmith (Jun 29, 2013)

That info on Sucrose was very great man..every time i'd look up on a soda or something..i'd definitely have to give it a second thought...and avoid it possibly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Subscribing. I've got to get an expert to this thread... C2G, where are you?


ROFLMAO!! Thank you that's very kind but I'm afraid I'm not even close to an expert on this.

What I would recommend would be that the OP stay away from all forms of cannabis during the time she is attempting to get a diagnosis. I'd encourage her to find the best Internist she can. I would try to stay away from a pure gastroenterologist and instead go for an endocrinology referral on this.


----------



## kinddiesel (Jun 29, 2013)

weed does give some people hangovers. try smoking a idndica I know what your talking about I have had them something like your talking about, also I wonder if you were smokeing non flushed weed not clean


----------



## Jordanlikesfood (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not too sure if I have CHS, but ever since about October or November I'd wake up feeling nauseous with lack of appetite. It usually lasts until the afternoon, and even sometimes then I can't eat. I've ingested food with the lack of appetite and usually just throw up. Sad to say this includes water especially, it gets worse if I drink a glass of water in the morning. I can't say I have all the symptoms such as the throwing up excessively, but I do usually have to poop multiple times in the morning. I lost 5-10 pounds due to the lack of eating. I smoked at least 3 times a day throughout the period of time, and got my weed from clubs or sometimes from a dealer. I'm going to stop smoking for a few weeks and see if my symptoms go away. If so, this will confirm that I had CHS. 

And to all those who don't believe CHS is legitimate, you're ignorant, just because you haven't had an issue and you smoke a lot, doesn't mean such problems don't exist.
Do some research before you jump onto a thread and start bashing people.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2013)

Please see my responses to the other thread...we are not ignorant, well most of us...but I'm tired of discussing chs


----------



## PeaceLoveCannabis (Aug 17, 2013)

Jordanlikesfood said:


> I'm not too sure if I have CHS, but ever since about October or November I'd wake up feeling nauseous with lack of appetite. It usually lasts until the afternoon, and even sometimes then I can't eat. I've ingested food with the lack of appetite and usually just throw up. Sad to say this includes water especially, it gets worse if I drink a glass of water in the morning. I can't say I have all the symptoms such as the throwing up excessively, but I do usually have to poop multiple times in the morning. I lost 5-10 pounds due to the lack of eating. I smoked at least 3 times a day throughout the period of time, and got my weed from clubs or sometimes from a dealer. I'm going to stop smoking for a few weeks and see if my symptoms go away. If so, this will confirm that I had CHS.
> 
> And to all those who don't believe CHS is legitimate, you're ignorant, just because you haven't had an issue and you smoke a lot, doesn't mean such problems don't exist.
> Do some research before you jump onto a thread and start bashing people.


....This is your first post, and its based on a feeling. And your jumping into a thread trying to stir the pot. I doubt this CHS is even real. Everyone who has posted about how bad are food is for us is right. And i could go on and on about how bad whole grains are for us, but i wont lol. The fact is is you are not feeling good, don't blame it on the only thing thats helping your symptoms. Stop smoking pot, i bet you'll be in more pain.


----------



## JudoJefferson (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sorry you got shut down like you did jordan. It wasn't that harsh, but I have to agree with you and disagree with the doubters. It's real and I've seen it. 

CHS is real. Too much weed causes morning nausea, if you are smoking/vaping too much, it's your bodies way of telling you so. The folks that doubt don't experience it because their bodies aren't thrown out of wack. Too much marijuana can cause cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, it's not something that's bad about cannabis, it's the human body's way of saying that a person needs to stop smoking so much. 

Bad food contributes to it, as does a lack of exercise, stress, poor sleep, anxiety, etc but CHS is real and it stops after a month of cessation. 

Get your Chi straight......


actually, go get your Chi straight with some ACTIVE, not passive healing like Tai Chi.


----------



## nicktater (Aug 29, 2013)

I used to have the same problem. feeling sick in the morning, sometimes anxious, wake up earlier then the alarm because I feel sick. I went to the hospital and they think it was GERD. I think my real problem had to do with my eating habits. I would get the munchies and eat too close to bed time. I started making sure I had least an hour before bed if I was going to eat. I did not see an immediate improvement when I started to control that but I continued smoking and the problem went away. I think the problem was either that, or stress or a combination of the two.


----------



## riderwood (Aug 30, 2013)

So, I just started smoking a few months ago - maybe four months ago. I started and I went heavy, smoking about a half ounce per week and doing some serious edibles in addition. I have had some major bouts with severe vomiting. (no hot showers, though - I didn't know it would help). I don't think this is caused by toxicity - I think it is caused by withdrawal. I always get the vomiting after I spend time with people who don't smoke - like 24 hours with people who don't smoke (and don't know I do), every time, I would start puking. If I found some way to sneak it, I wouldn't get sick. But smoking more dope right away doesn't really help right away. It takes a few hours for that to help. I notice that if I start feeling sick, it is too late to smoke a bunch of dope to prevent getting sick. Right now, I have been almost 24 hours without smoking and I am going to go smoke some to prevent getting sick. Then, maybe I can prevent getting sick. 

I am posting to see if we can figure out what is going on here. I want to continue smoking pot. And I don't want any politicians getting wind of this and making it illegal.


----------



## tacomuybueno (Aug 31, 2013)

Low potassium anyone? I get to feeling like that with the morning sickness, etc. when my potassium gets low. I think a lot of people suffer from this w/o knowing it. It takes a lot to get the rec. dosage everyday. And i doubt most get it. Also, get your diet in check and quit eating shit foods and drinks too.


----------



## george xxx (Sep 23, 2013)

Slipon said:


> if something do certain things to people one would think it was the same for everybody


This is the kind of thinking that can get people killed. One thing people with cancer quickly learn is the medicine affects everyone differently. Drugs that help you may kill others. This is part of the problem with modern medicine. They seem to think that standardized tests and treatments are all people need.

For me morphine is 100% useless it will do absolutely nothing for pain. I tried to tell the doctors it was useless but they know better. At least they think they do. So after surgery the ICU staff were kept busy all night keeping me alive. 

CHS is real but only to people who are affected by it. Some people vomit from eating edible mj snacks, while others want all they can get.

I've been around people getting high for nearly 50 years and had mostly given up trying figure why people want to smoke this crap. I do not understand it because I have never been high from mj. No matter how good people claim it to be it does not seem to do anything for me. Since the wife smokes it and I would like to find some of the medicine it is suppose to contain I guess I will continue searching for the right plant


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2013)

Right cause your actually a genetically altered cb knockout George xxx lol....riiiiight and you also lack opiod receptors? Interesting.....well have fun never being able to get high, I'm surprised you lived this long. The mice don't......you do realize everyone has pretty much the exact same body chemistry right? No your receptors are different lol, an adrenaline rush is actually a potent hallucinogen and depressant for you. Ha!

(My real answers, can be found in the other threads, as mentioned)


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 24, 2013)

You all do realize that this drug has not ONE fatality.....Not ONE! If you knew the properties of this drug you would understand that not only is it not the cannabis but it is impossible to be. Your body is lacking cannabinoids already due to social injustice. If your diagnosed with CHS look for a second opinion because it is a cop out from the system. Think about it...it helps GERD and most other internal track issues but the opposite for other intestinal issues??? You want to believe your doctor so badly due to the pain...I understand but honestly you need to look elsewhere and stop adding to the CRAP that is already piling up due to peoples ignorance. JAS


----------



## GreenSummit (Sep 24, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> You all do realize that this drug has not ONE fatality.....Not ONE! If you knew the properties of this drug you would understand that not only is it not the cannabis but it is impossible to be. Your body is lacking cannabinoids already due to social injustice. If your diagnosed with CHS look for a second opinion because it is a cop out from the system. Think about it...it helps GERD and most other internal track issues but the opposite for other intestinal issues??? You want to believe your doctor so badly due to the pain...I understand but honestly you need to look elsewhere and stop adding to the CRAP that is already piling up due to peoples ignorance. JAS


hey johnny read this article, MJ does kill people lol!


----------



## GreenSummit (Sep 24, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> hey johnny read this article, MJ does kill people lol!


i guess it would help if i pasted the link. . .derrr.. . 

http://ht.ly/paXIt


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 25, 2013)

I think most problems can be solved with diet. Eating healthy and truly healthy is important, and drinking water only, also the benefit of natural teas and none of these un natural products, could solve a lot of emotional, physical, and mental problems alone, just in my honest opinion though.


----------



## Manderley (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey there, I have been smoking for about 9 years and have had hyperemesis for about 5. Did not get diagnosed til about two years ago when the doctor twigged to the hot baths compulsion. Bouts tend to come every few months or so while smoking, but also occur much much worse when trying to abstain. Can not even keep water or gastrolyte down, although miniscule amounts of ice blocks can be consumed.
A major danger is the dehydration. On three occasions that I have been hospitalised, I have been told that the risk of needing to be on dialysis was high. 
You did not mention a major compulsion for hot bathing? If that is present, you almost certainly have it. If not, almost certainly not.
From what Ive read, cannabinoid hyperemesis has only been recognised since 2005 or so, and affects 1% of chronic smokers. many doctors I have seen have never heard of it.


----------



## AyHy (Oct 25, 2013)

CHS? said:


> I'll continue to keep y'all updated on my progress, but for now I'd say that CHS is a real issue. I don't know exactly why some people develop it and others don't, but I'm pretty damn sure I had it. What else could it be? The only thing I've changed is cutting out pot.


I think CHS is kind of like gluten intolerance. The first time we hear someone complain about gluten intolerance, we think "Bread makes you sick? Are you fucking retarded?" But of course it does, and eating a sandwich can ruin their entire day.

99% of people can eat sandwiches all their life; 1% might have a horrible reaction. 99% of people can smoke weed all their life; 1% might have a horrible reaction.

But it really doesn't help to deny the existence of the syndrome. I have a friend with CHS and it's become life-threatening several times - largely because his smoker friends refused to let him believe that weed could possibly be harmful to anyone.


----------



## njb19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi there, I thought I could be of some help to you. 

I've smoked weed chronically for the last three years (rarely going a day without smoking) and over the last year or so I've had episodes of recurrent sickness, which are usually triggered when I drink alcohol or exercise vigorously (I'm so unhealthy). If I drink, the next morning I'm sick and the sickness usually occurs every 40 mins and lasts for about a week (although it varies), lessening as time passes. When I'm ill the only thing that relieves my symptoms by halting the sickness and soothing the agonizing heartburn is a roasting hot bath - I usually run a new bath every hour or so until I feel better (which uses A LOT of water and people complain because they can't use the bathroom but I'm too ill to care). 

I usually smoke more weed when I'm ill (which doesn't help) although sometimes it can help me to sleep as I usually don't until the sickness subsides. I was ill about a week ago and didn't sleep for five nights because I couldn't - I was in too much pain and was wide awake, making it all the harder to deal with with so much time on my hands. I've been to hospital on multiple occasions and have been put on a drip for dehydration because I'm unable to even sip water when I'm ill. I've been given anti-sickness injections as opposed to tablets - which I can't swallow without being sick. The intense nausea is present until I feel better. I am very selfish when I'm in this state, considering the bath to be my "property" and asking my boyfriend to drive around getting me all sorts of things to help me feel better - he does so much for me and I feel guilty. I'm not usually a selfish person but I have to be - I think it's my survival instinct kicking in. Throughout my sickness I often experience what I consider to be "periods of relief" whereby I feel better for a few hours and then the nausea and sickness return. This drives me insane.

A week ago I was given anti-acid tablets which I couldn't keep down. The pain was so bad and each time I'm sick I know I've got about another 6 days of this hell to go. I go into panic mode and honestly hope to have some sort of violent accident just so the pain will stop. I can't eat and when I was ill recently I went from seven and a half stone (which is about right a female of 5'0) to six stone and was pale and drawn and my skin was dry from all the hot baths. I experience these symptoms roughly every six months, sometimes more frequently and they are the worst times of my life. I suffer from anxiety usually and during these times I don't even have the energy to worry, instead my brain seems to focus only on my body. Painful memories seem trivial. 

The recovery process is long and drawn-out mainly due to exhaustion and lethargy and I often miss long periods of time at college (meaning I have to catch up on large amounts of course-work) and also work (causing me anxiety about job-security). My doctor isn't aware of my cannabis use - I'm too ashamed to tell him that it's self-inflicted. It's certainly starting to seem like the only way this will stop is if I quit smoking which is inevitable anyway but in the mean time I've stopped drinking (not that I really drank much in the first place).

Also, I get weird cravings for things - and not necessarily food! I think of the juiciness and refreshment of a tropical island, for example and I also remembered going on holiday and the hotel had a cold pool which I craved the coolness of when I came out the hot bath. I don't know if this is just because I'm dehydrated or maybe it has something to do with the weed. 

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## pSi007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe you have AIDs, or you are just getting old. 

I know people who smoke an ounce per week and have done so for 40+ years, they are healthy. 
I am almost 40 and I have smoked about 1 ounce per week (vaporized, concentrate, and joints) for 20 years. I kick ass.. 


All the nay-say`ers to cannabis, you are dumb and I don't believe your lies. If you have a problem, maybe you should get a second opinion, DUH.


----------



## jessicaarmfield (Dec 16, 2013)

First let me say I AM NOT CRAZY. I am a 29 year old female in semi good health with no prior medical issues before this. For the past 10 years doctors have been telling me this was all in my head so when my brother came across CHS(cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome) I wanted to cry and send copies to all the doctors who have ever told me my vomiting abdominal pain and the OCD hot showering was all in my head. 

Let's start from the beginning. I started smoking pot when i was 18 years old. For the first year I was a pretty light smoker and after that it became a daily habit sometimes smoking up to a quarter ounce a day(yes extremely heavy smoker). I smoked like that for about 3 years when one morning I woke up very nauseous and experiencing abdominal pain and figured I needed to smoke to get rid of it seeing as this had always worked in the past. Halfway through my joint I needed to throw up and this continued for about 4 days with the vomiting and abdominal pain finally having to go to the ER for fluids, pain medication and antiemetics. The following two years I had 52 trips to the ER for unexplained nausea vomiting stomach pain and an uncontrollable OCD for hot showers and baths. And when I say OCD about hot showers and baths I mean severely OCD it was the ONLY thing that would make the symptoms go away. I would rent hotel rooms for days at a time just to utilize their endless supply of hot water to feel some kind of relief. After running out of pot and being too sick to leave to get more after a few days my symptoms went away and I was able to function once again. Now before people start throwing disorders out there let me say they've done every test they could going as far as performing a very unnecessary surgery called laparotomy essentially going through my intestines by hand(yes I had a colonoscopy prior with no abnormalities as well as a smaller exploratory surgery that only required 2 small incisions((laparoscopic)) with no abnormalities as well) and they found nothing once again. The only thing I had was elevated WBC. After all these tests coming up negative they referred me to a psychiatrist telling me I had cyclic vomiting syndrome and that my symptoms were being made up in my head(being told it a conversion disorder). The entire time the only drug/medication I was on was marijuana. No OTC meds no prescription medicine just marijuana. Every time I would get sick it would be the same thing, abdominal pain vomiting accompanied by the OCD hot showers and after being sober for 3-7 days the symptoms would magically disappear and I could go back to living normally only to think "Hey I feel better lets light up the sticky icky and mellow out" and BOOM back in the ER. At one point and time since I was diagnosed with cyclic vomiting my doctor decided it would be in my best interest to prescribe me a medical marijuana card making it legal for me to consume marijuana seeing as though the antiemetic effects of marijuana have been so valuable to so many people. Of course i was stoked, who wouldnt be? This only led to further complications more ER visits more doctors and no results. My family was convinced by my psychiatrist that I was bipolar and I was having attacks of PTSD and that every time I had an episode it was in my best interest to be hospitalized in a psychiatric facility. They were happy to oblige seeing as I was becoming more of a pain in the ass with the OCD hot showering and endless vomiting and I was becoming a strain on them emotionally and financially. After 3-5 days in each psychiatric facility and of course not smoking pot I returned to my normal self again. The doctors attributed this to of course the intense regiment of antipsychotics antidepressants and antianxiety drugs they shoveled down my throat. I have been to psychiatric hospitals 10+ times. Im not full of shit I have piles of medical records as proof. It wasnt until I turned 28 and became pregnant that I knew I had to sober up for my little one. My pregnancy was hell but i stayed sober having no further episodes of my vomiting. There was complications after I gave birth (to a healthy baby boy) and i got MRSA having to have a picc line inserted and IV antibiotics 3 times daily. I am extremely allergic to the medication they use for MRSA and was sick to my stomach 24/7 so for the first time since I had found out I was pregnant I bought a bag and smoked away the nausea. It had been over a year since I had used and like clockwork I went back to smoking an insane amount of marijuana and after a month of intense smoking back came the vomiting abdominal pain and the OCD for hot showers to relieve my symptoms. I literally had to lock myself in the bathroom for 3 days staying sober those 3 days and on the fourth day I felt fine and was able to continue living normally. Less than a week after my latest episode my brother found the information on cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome. I have since remained sober with no further episodes of vomiting abdominal pain or my OCD hot showering. And in case youre wondering i stopped ALL psychiatric medications the only prescription medication I take now is a sleeping medication and I feel better than I have in years. If anyone had told me marijuana was the cause of my symptoms I would have laughed in their face and called them crazy. I know Im not the only one out there with this problem. Ive read everything I can find on CHS and it is the ONLY thing that describes what I was going through. Please please please if theres anyone else out there that has experienced this respond to this post I know Im not alone. And NO I am not against marijuana now that i cant partake I am still very PRO on the issue but just like some people cant drink alcohol I cannot smoke marijuana. I just want people to know that this is a very real syndrome. I havent had time to read every post on this topic and I know how skeptical people can be when it comes to this issue having spoke to many users about whats happened with me. If I am one in a million fine great good. Im just putting my story out there hoping it may help someone else not waste years on a diagnosis OR being misdiagnosed like I was for so many years. Skip the nasty comments or stories about how you've smoked "your whole life and never had an issue" good for you I'm happy if not even jealous of you for being able to smoke! but just like any other medication SOME people be it rare or not have reactions.
Looking forward to responses, many thanks.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a lot of GI problems and smoke weed regularly. My intestines would inflame regularly and cause me a lot of pain. I finally got help when I had an ulcer.

I don't think its the weed though, I think its what I consume. I was drinking 4-6 energy drinks a day at work, along with coffee and eating complete crap that was cheap and quick so I could get back to working. On top of that I was drinking liquor heavily and for a while there I felt like I needed alcohol. 

Now that I cut down the coffee, cut out energy drinks, and quit drinking I am doing a lot better. I take my own food to work a lot now so I don't eat junk. I still eat excess calories, I know this, but the food I eat is much easier on my digestive system and much healthier. Greasier foods like meat seem to cause a lot of pain. I need antacid pills to eat them.

You should really try changing up your diet and see how it helps you. I don't think weed is your problem, but I personally don't know you so I can't prove this. Just eat yogurt if you get the munchies and see how it helps.


----------



## pSi007 (Dec 17, 2013)

jessicaarmfield said:


> First let me say I AM NOT CRAZY. I am a 29 year old female in semi good health with no prior medical issues before this. For the past 10 years doctors have been telling me this was all in my head so when my brother came across CHS(cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome) I wanted to cry and send copies to all the doctors who have ever told me my vomiting abdominal pain and the OCD hot showering was all in my head.




As an EMT, I would declare you 5150. Your post does not make any sense and is riddled with conflicting statements and invalid points. I think you have lost grasp of reality and you could be a danger to yourself and your surroundings..

Judging by your post, YOU ARE OBSESSIVE AND COMPULSIVE. You need psychological therapy and medication in hope you never hurt anyone with your intensive motivation to free your OCD habit and let it be imposed on others.


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 18, 2013)

I've seen lots of these types of posts in the past few months. I think It is a farce :ie a way for anti cannabis types to have a reason to continue to make marijuana a "devils" smoke , A way for doctors to still reject to FACT that it is THE MOST non toxic and Valuable single "drug" in existence , And a way for hypochondriac types to place blame on something in an effort to mask the real reasoning your having stomach issues or to be able to say " Oh guess what , I now have CHS . At the very minimum I could possibly see you having an issue if you were eating marijuana that was laced with other drugs OR if it was very very heavily fertilized with chemical nutrients and you had some sort of allergic reaction or sever sensitivity , Your body would of course try to expel it by vomiting. You said your were smoking it though.....


----------



## pSi007 (Dec 18, 2013)

Budget Buds said:


> I've seen lots of these types of posts in the past few months. I think It is a farce :ie a way for anti cannabis types to have a reason to continue to make marijuana a "devils" smoke , A way for doctors to still reject to FACT that it is THE MOST non toxic and Valuable single "drug" in existence , And a way for hypochondriac types to place blame on something in an effort to mask the real reasoning your having stomach issues or to be able to say " Oh guess what , I now have CHS . At the very minimum I could possibly see you having an issue if you were eating marijuana that was laced with other drugs OR if it was very very heavily fertilized with chemical nutrients and you had some sort of allergic reaction or sever sensitivity , Your body would of course try to expel it by vomiting. You said your were smoking it though.....



I agree, bratha.. The mods should lock this bullshit thread as they once did. I`m not sure why it was unlocked again but reading bullshit like this makes me and other members want to leave this website. Imagine if RollItUp.org started letting in any child who makes constant posts demonizing cannabis, I know I would be the fuck out of here. We come to cannabis forums for reprieve of judgement and to associate with people like us, intelligent, passionate, and cannabis using. 

Instead we are home to a group of kids and liars with a personal agenda. I have smoked 100s of pounds of cannabis in my life, my lungs are clean, my body is chiseled like a Greek God, I am stoned to the bone - right now, I am receiving a 4.0 GPA, I made $250k on real estate before I was 30 years old, I have a new born baby girl who is delivered with the most wonderful hope I could ever imagine.. hmmm If I said more, you would all be jealous, Cannabis is a blessing.


My regards, I don't come to RIU to read bullshit like this thread and it is an insult to the community to leave it up here as "information".


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Slipon said:


> hmmm .. I have smoked Hash for +25 years 20 of them on daily base and most of the time up to 3 grams a day (on a bong) and never had any problems of that kind, but I have also seen people who smoked very little got all sorts of problems, most common is physiological, my believe is that if you got a "itch" smokeing can make it worse or provoke it, so to speak ..
> 
> dunno if that is the same with your problem tho, but if something do certain things to people one would think it was the same for everybody
> 
> ...


Very good video. Need more like this to be played on more venues


----------



## Olears (Mar 11, 2014)

All of these,new accounts popping up and claiming chs is so see-through. You guys are inventing a condition that doesnt exsist. If your waking up in the morning feeling nausous, you have anxiety. Your telling your body that you have this "chs'' and your brain is going ''ok I guess we,have chs,now''. Your anxious about getting sick and thats why you feel like you can eat and feel like throwing up. I've lived with anxiety for years and could,make myself throw,up just by thinking about it. Your,brain is amazingly powerful. You guys sound like anti-mj lobby group.


----------



## medicinehuman (Mar 13, 2014)

Just say no! If you can't handle it. If it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger(so they say). Marijuana is not for every one. I have reactions to percs, so I can't take them. They caused more pain than what I had.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you an alcoholic? That may be the problem, make sure you arent drinking excessively.

Do you know the source of your marijuana? Do YOU?!?!? Are you absolutely 100% sure they arent spraying your shit with things they dont understand!?

If you still have symptoms after carefully reviewing these, maybe you just cant handle the smoke. Not a bad thing, just switch to edibles. If you still have symptoms after switching from smoking you have some other shit the doctor doesnt know about. 

My theory on this, it occurs because the air in our world has become so shit, that your body only wants to breathe cannabis smoke and nothing else, ever.


----------



## risourkush (Mar 19, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## risourkush (Mar 19, 2014)

I am an advocate for marijuana as I have been smoking since I was 13 years old. Started smoking piff around 1997. Before that it was all Mexican brick weed where you had more seeds then flowers lol. I suffer from Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome, and didn't want to believe it.. Mary Jane has been my true love but she has turned on me.. No bullshit. This is a real thing people. And although I wish it wasnt, facts are facts.. Some people can go a lifetime without any negative effects from Mary Jane like just about EVERY BODY I know. But for some of us our bodies get tired of the thc and it starts to fuck with our stomach's. . I grow and sell to dispensaries so the last thing I would ever want is to not be able to taste my own product.. But after years of tests (Endoscopies, Colonoscopies, gastric stomach emptying tests, gallbladder tests, exploratory surgery, cat scans, MR I'M etc) and hospitalizations I met with a toxicologist who explained how the thc can effect the receptors in your stomach the same as it effects the brain... Even after him telling me this and all the tests, I was in denial...I stayed smoking until I was in so much pain and discomfort that my life was not worth living. I was so ignorant and thought never could my precious Mary Jane be doing this to me especially when I tell people to eat edibles for headaches, and smoke for nausea. . But our bodies change and we might not be allergic to something this year but might be next year this is the same.. I am 33 years old and the only time I didn't smoke between age 13 and 33 was when I went to jail.. Bur after everything I had been thru I had to at least give it a shot. I quit for 5 months, and after about weeks all the symptoms started to go away.. by month 5 my life was back to normal.. so just like any body that loves Mary I started smoking again. Within a month my stomach was fucking with me again.. now I've been smoking again for 6 months and sure enough I need up back in the hospital.. Anybody suffering from this just know your not alone.. It's definitely a real thing, and anybody who says different is ignorant to human physiology. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a fucking duck.. Now once my system recovers I will try smoking one joint on the weekend or at least every time I crop out. Hoping moderation instead of all day everyday will allow me to have my cake and eat it too. I dealt with this shit for 10 years before meeting with the toxicologist so believe me I tried everything.. Anybody with this feel free to hit me up.. And anybody who doubts it I'm glad it hasn't effected you.. because for those of us who love Mary it truly sucks!!


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Mar 20, 2014)

You aren't smoking the Mexican crap weed are you?


----------



## leftyguitar (Mar 20, 2014)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


I've been smoking everyday recently and I don't have any physical problems from it. In fact, I feel better, more calm and relaxed and clear headed than I have in years.


----------



## remyaz0 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have posted in a few of these threads.. As someone who has suffered greatly and been thru tons of GI procedures, taken tons and tons of all sorts of prescribed narcotics for years and have heard this bullshit from a few doctors recently mostly in ER's... any real specialist is ignoring these low documented low research studies.. Its a ploy as far as im concerned a reason not to make it legal.. have to make up something... 

I did quit smoking pot for about a year, i quit gluten for 2 years, i dont mess with any dairy im doing all i can for a long time now.. This last week I heard a story similar to mine from a doctor my wife was seeing and the next day made an appt with an allergen specialist, a solid lead at last maybe... I have an allergen that is showing no external signs during pollen seasons but possibly tons of internal ones that tend to keep me down about 6 months of the year.. 

My advice if you want try to quit smoking pot... take your health seriously.. but its more than likely a complete crock of shit.. and misinformation being spread..propaganda to use in anti pot sentiments... old stereotypes are dying hard with real info available to the masses so they need to come up with something that is more than because we say so..and the GI tract is so hard to diagnose it is perfect disease really...


----------



## AtownSmoker (Apr 10, 2014)

njb19 said:


> Hi there, I thought I could be of some help to you.
> 
> I've smoked weed chronically for the last three years (rarely going a day without smoking) and over the last year or so I've had episodes of recurrent sickness, which are usually triggered when I drink alcohol or exercise vigorously (I'm so unhealthy). If I drink, the next morning I'm sick and the sickness usually occurs every 40 mins and lasts for about a week (although it varies), lessening as time passes. When I'm ill the only thing that relieves my symptoms by halting the sickness and soothing the agonizing heartburn is a roasting hot bath - I usually run a new bath every hour or so until I feel better (which uses A LOT of water and people complain because they can't use the bathroom but I'm too ill to care).
> 
> ...


Try tums! Way better than anti acid pills!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/801482-first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-11.html


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 11, 2014)

I used to have that problem. Gut rot all the time. I went for years and I was at a point where I wouldn't even allow my freinds to smoke a cigarette in my house. Quit everything but still needed a roll of tums in my pocket. My lungs were inflamed and conjested. When it first hit me a bunch of old ww2 vets at the local barbershop told be to gargle with a little bleach in some warm water. I thought they were flipin' crazy. When I got in my fourties I was on my death bed with this thing. Doctors had failed me. Then I remembered what the old dudes said at the barber shop who had since passed away. All's I can say is they were correct. I no longer have any health problems and I don't gotta gargle with bleach anymore. I can smoke, drink, eat what I want. If all other options fail and you're heading for the box just remember this post. It just might save your life. Getting fungus in your lungs and your gut is a serious issue. The easiest solution to this problem is don't smoke contaminated weed. Would you drink contaminated beer?


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 11, 2014)

Just to note, I've noticed that a few of the young people have been clipping filters from cigarettes and rolling them in their doobies.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds like Chrones disease 2 me.. I suffer from it on a daily basis. I have to say cannabis really helps me out tremendously. 


h2alo1 said:


> I've been sick. Literally. The other forums didn't answer my questions. Every morning i wake up i get the puking feeling then within 20 minutes, i occupy the bathroom all day. I try drinking water, but it just gets worse. I'm just looking for advice man. I agree with you about the internet part of it. The doctor that diagnosed me only saw one case of this. she did say she went to a conference on it though. It is definitely possible i don't have this. I'm hoping i don't. I just realized, the bud i buy crackles when i buy it. After a couple days it doesn't crackle. Is there a chemical that can be sprayed on weed that mimics the symptoms of this?


----------



## Brettzel71 (Jul 11, 2014)

leftyguitar said:


> I've been smoking everyday recently and I don't have any physical problems from it. In fact, I feel better, more calm and relaxed and clear headed than I have in years.



*This is a bit long, but take the time to read it. I would love to help others if i can. 

I am a white, 42 year old man that has had a love affair with grass for most my entire life. (just for your information)

I have been battling these symptoms for ten (10) years. I have been diagnosed with everything from gastroenteritis to malfunctioning Stomach sphincter to Psycho Semitic (which basically means it was in my head??? Doctors are douches sometimes) and finally Hyperparathyroidism. I even had two parathyroid glands removed. 

I also spent an entire month at the Mayo Clinic getting worked up by panels of doctors. That is actually where I first heard about Marijuana having some negative effects on some smokers. Of course I thought that Doctor was clearly disturbed and had no business being a doctor.

I have been smoking marijuana since I was twelve years old and I love it. I hardly drink and simply found it hard to believe that something that has been used for thousands of years without anyone seemingly ever reporting these type of symptoms could suddenly exist. Why the hell was I so lucky to spend the years I have, wasting away in a bathroom puking and feeling pretty horrible. The E.R's started to think I was just a junkie trying to get drugs (like I want to spend a thousand dollars on a needle in my arm and a completely chemical sense of lethargy when I could spend a fiftieth of that to smoke a bowl)

The humiliation of having an emergency room doctor questioning my motives instead of helping me with my pain was surprisingly hurtful and frustrating. These episodes became nearly an every day thing for me. They would start in the morning (usually during a bowel movement). I would be sitting on the toilet and my stomach would cramp up, my mouth would run with saliva and eventually I would start throwing up. I would run to the bathroom about 10 to 20 times a day and retch about 20 times per bathroom visit. If there was nothing to throw up I would simply dry heave air and different colors of foam.....it was gross.

Needless to say I lost a lot of weight from all that exercise so I started looking sick as well. I am normally 190lbs (at the time this all started I was 206) and by the time I had my Parathyroid surgery I weighed 130lbs and looked like pictures of Holocaust survivors. I seriously thought I was dying and had actually come to peace with that thought. I accepted I was dying. Needless to say that type of thinking was a source of profound strength, because I didn't want to die.

After the surgery I got better. I hadn't realized until just recently that I was not smoking grass during that time as I didn't have the money to spare. A few months went by and I started smoking again and the attacks returned. I still refused to believe that grass could have any hurtful effects on me. How could it? It was being legalized medically around the country and had been used to stop nausea for patients for years. It just didn't add up.

For the past 5 years I have only been able to afford "Regs" or "Zona" and hadn't had any problems. Of course I would also not be smoking every day and could go weeks between bags of grass so I had no troubles at all during that whole time.

A month ago I was given a couple ounces of "Chronic" as a gift and of course have enjoyed it daily. Then suddenly I found myself starting to fight off the runny saliva and nausea from before as it started getting worse. Two weekends in a row I was in the ER and this past Tuesday I had to be admitted to the hospital because of my incredible discomfort and vomiting. I was just released yesterday (7-10-2014)

By the way, the only drug that stopped it right away was "Dilauden" it hits hard but helps like nothing (even morphine) has ever. Of course its a narcotic and they don't want to just be giving that away and it is one of the drugs that junkies try to get from the E.R. with made up symptoms and generous amounts of acting. (Thanks for ruining it for we who actually suffer by the way...ya jerks).

During my time in the hospital I remembered that doctor at the Mayo Clinic. I was able to do a little research on it and found that now it actually had a name and more studies had been done since last I thought of it. Of course if you ever want to find the truth, you have to be open to it. If you feel everything is a conspiracy and that "The Man" is simply trying to keep grass illegal you will be hard pressed to find out what the hell is causing you such pain and discomfort. And you will be the instrument of your own continued suffering.

I myself was of the mindset that the medical establishment would say anything to keep grass illegal so they could continue to push synthetic drugs and promote pharmaceutical companies, not to mention I didn't agree how W.R. Hearst destroyed the marijuana industry as a favor to himself and his friends interests (those being oil, pharmaceuticals, Synthetics, and a lot of other uses) The point being, I had to struggle in order to be objective about what was happening to me. I had to take what I knew out of the equation. Otherwise any well thought idea would simply be written of by the years of self-indoctrination I had been through. Lets face it, when it comes to the rights of smokers and how they have been criminalized and wrongfully stereotyped over the years, we can be as hardcore as "right-to-lifers" or the "tea party".

I want grass to be legal. I want to smoke it and I do not want anyone to stop it if they don't want to. I am seriously all for it. I am only speaking about this getting sick thing and what I have finally found out.

I have paid close attention to what has been happening to me along with what I ate and what and how much I smoked grass over the years and I have the following observations to offer as they may help other smokers. The only thing that changed was the frequency I smoked and what kind of grass I was smoking.
1) It was only when I was regularly smoking what is called "Chronic" marijuana that these episodes would begin.
2) If I stopped smoking I stopped having episodes
3) If I had never been objective about it, it would simply continue (ten years is enough of a sacrifice to make).

Note.....What I believe?
I believe that grass has gotten much more potent over the years and that is the simple reason why this has never really been an issue in the past. I believe that "Chronic" which is normally a "hydroponic" crop is not the same plant. It is not grown from the soil, so as natural as it is, it is as close to being synthetic as it can be and still be grown. I am sure there are growers that grow it in soil too, but these are normally from clones of the "hydroponic" plants. For some reason these plants cause some of us to react. Not everyone does and I am very happy to hear that as it smells and tastes so good...lol

I am just throwing this out there as a fellow partaker and lover of the weed. If this could help even one person then I would really feel great. I know the effect this has had on me and I can't say how much i wish I had this information to read years ago. I have incurred nearly $200K in medical bills just because of these episodes and will never get out from under it. *

*If you don't want to stop smoking just change it up and smoke more regs. See what happens. Try to stop and see what happens. Maybe THC tablets are for you (or me), maybe hash or some other form. Just do yourself and your family a favor because believe me, when you are suffering like that and there is no answer, then your loved ones suffer too.*

*I really hope this helps. I would love to hear it if it does. *

*Regards
Brettzel71*


----------



## Brettzel71 (Jul 11, 2014)

AtownSmoker said:


> Try tums! Way better than anti acid pills!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/801482-first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-11.html





pSi007 said:


> Maybe you have AIDs, or you are just getting old.
> 
> I know people who smoke an ounce per week and have done so for 40+ years, they are healthy.
> I am almost 40 and I have smoked about 1 ounce per week (vaporized, concentrate, and joints) for 20 years. I kick ass..
> ...


*This is a bit long, but take the time to read it. I would love to help others if i can. 

I am a white, 42 year old man that has had a love affair with grass for most my entire life. (just for your information)

I have been battling these symptoms for ten (10) years. I have been diagnosed with everything from gastroenteritis to malfunctioning Stomach sphincter to Psycho Semitic (which basically means it was in my head??? Doctors are douches sometimes) and finally Hyperparathyroidism. I even had two parathyroid glands removed. 

I also spent an entire month at the Mayo Clinic getting worked up by panels of doctors. That is actually where I first heard about Marijuana having some negative effects on some smokers. Of course I thought that Doctor was clearly disturbed and had no business being a doctor.

I have been smoking marijuana since I was twelve years old and I love it. I hardly drink and simply found it hard to believe that something that has been used for thousands of years without anyone seemingly ever reporting these type of symptoms could suddenly exist. Why the hell was I so lucky to spend the years I have, wasting away in a bathroom puking and feeling pretty horrible. The E.R's started to think I was just a junkie trying to get drugs (like I want to spend a thousand dollars on a needle in my arm and a completely chemical sense of lethargy when I could spend a fiftieth of that to smoke a bowl)

The humiliation of having an emergency room doctor questioning my motives instead of helping me with my pain was surprisingly hurtful and frustrating. These episodes became nearly an every day thing for me. They would start in the morning (usually during a bowel movement). I would be sitting on the toilet and my stomach would cramp up, my mouth would run with saliva and eventually I would start throwing up. I would run to the bathroom about 10 to 20 times a day and retch about 20 times per bathroom visit. If there was nothing to throw up I would simply dry heave air and different colors of foam.....it was gross.

Needless to say I lost a lot of weight from all that exercise so I started looking sick as well. I am normally 190lbs (at the time this all started I was 206) and by the time I had my Parathyroid surgery I weighed 130lbs and looked like pictures of Holocaust survivors. I seriously thought I was dying and had actually come to peace with that thought. I accepted I was dying. Needless to say that type of thinking was a source of profound strength, because I didn't want to die.

After the surgery I got better. I hadn't realized until just recently that I was not smoking grass during that time as I didn't have the money to spare. A few months went by and I started smoking again and the attacks returned. I still refused to believe that grass could have any hurtful effects on me. How could it? It was being legalized medically around the country and had been used to stop nausea for patients for years. It just didn't add up.

For the past 5 years I have only been able to afford "Regs" or "Zona" and hadn't had any problems. Of course I would also not be smoking every day and could go weeks between bags of grass so I had no troubles at all during that whole time.

A month ago I was given a couple ounces of "Chronic" as a gift and of course have enjoyed it daily. Then suddenly I found myself starting to fight off the runny saliva and nausea from before as it started getting worse. Two weekends in a row I was in the ER and this past Tuesday I had to be admitted to the hospital because of my incredible discomfort and vomiting. I was just released yesterday (7-10-2014)

By the way, the only drug that stopped it right away was "Dilauden" it hits hard but helps like nothing (even morphine) has ever. Of course its a narcotic and they don't want to just be giving that away and it is one of the drugs that junkies try to get from the E.R. with made up symptoms and generous amounts of acting. (Thanks for ruining it for we who actually suffer by the way...ya jerks).

During my time in the hospital I remembered that doctor at the Mayo Clinic. I was able to do a little research on it and found that now it actually had a name and more studies had been done since last I thought of it. Of course if you ever want to find the truth, you have to be open to it. If you feel everything is a conspiracy and that "The Man" is simply trying to keep grass illegal you will be hard pressed to find out what the hell is causing you such pain and discomfort. And you will be the instrument of your own continued suffering.

I myself was of the mindset that the medical establishment would say anything to keep grass illegal so they could continue to push synthetic drugs and promote pharmaceutical companies, not to mention I didn't agree how W.R. Hearst destroyed the marijuana industry as a favor to himself and his friends interests (those being oil, pharmaceuticals, Synthetics, and a lot of other uses) The point being, I had to struggle in order to be objective about what was happening to me. I had to take what I knew out of the equation. Otherwise any well thought idea would simply be written of by the years of self-indoctrination I had been through. Lets face it, when it comes to the rights of smokers and how they have been criminalized and wrongfully stereotyped over the years, we can be as hardcore as "right-to-lifers" or the "tea party".

I want grass to be legal. I want to smoke it and I do not want anyone to stop it if they don't want to. I am seriously all for it. I am only speaking about this getting sick thing and what I have finally found out.

I have paid close attention to what has been happening to me along with what I ate and what and how much I smoked grass over the years and I have the following observations to offer as they may help other smokers. The only thing that changed was the frequency I smoked and what kind of grass I was smoking.
1) It was only when I was regularly smoking what is called "Chronic" marijuana that these episodes would begin.
2) If I stopped smoking I stopped having episodes
3) If I had never been objective about it, it would simply continue (ten years is enough of a sacrifice to make).

Note.....What I believe?
I believe that grass has gotten much more potent over the years and that is the simple reason why this has never really been an issue in the past. I believe that "Chronic" which is normally a "hydroponic" crop is not the same plant. It is not grown from the soil, so as natural as it is, it is as close to being synthetic as it can be and still be grown. I am sure there are growers that grow it in soil too, but these are normally from clones of the "hydroponic" plants. For some reason these plants cause some of us to react. Not everyone does and I am very happy to hear that as it smells and tastes so good...lol

I am just throwing this out there as a fellow partaker and lover of the weed. If this could help even one person then I would really feel great. I know the effect this has had on me and I can't say how much i wish I had this information to read years ago. I have incurred nearly $200K in medical bills just because of these episodes and will never get out from under it. *

*If you don't want to stop smoking just change it up and smoke more regs. See what happens. Try to stop and see what happens. Maybe THC tablets are for you (or me), maybe hash or some other form. Just do yourself and your family a favor because believe me, when you are suffering like that and there is no answer, then your loved ones suffer too.*

*I really hope this helps. I would love to hear it if it does. *

*Regards
Brettzel71*


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 17, 2014)

Your best bet is to grow weed yourself, from seed, in promix, adding only what you want to the soil...you control every aspect of the grow this way ......DONT RELY ON OTHERS

CHRONIC..... is just a term used to describe killer weed...... not something grown in hydro

and YES there is a difference in bud grown in hydro and promix ....smell and taste is always better in promix or sunshine #4


----------



## Deusracing (Jul 17, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> Your best bet is to grow weed yourself, from seed, in promix, adding only what you want to the soil...you control every aspect of the grow this way ......DONT RELY ON OTHERS
> 
> CHRONIC..... is just a term used to describe killer weed...... not something grown in hydro
> 
> and YES there is a difference in bud grown in hydro and promix ....smell and taste is always better in promix or sunshine #4


What about oregons only with Natural Lava stone from Volcano Hi.. Roots organics for nutes with beneficial biologics


----------



## Brettzel71 (Jul 18, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> Your best bet is to grow weed yourself, from seed, in promix, adding only what you want to the soil...you control every aspect of the grow this way ......DONT RELY ON OTHERS
> 
> CHRONIC..... is just a term used to describe killer weed...... not something grown in hydro
> 
> and YES there is a difference in bud grown in hydro and promix ....smell and taste is always better in promix or sunshine #4




I was around when Chronic came about and it was called cryppie or cryptonite weed which was a hydroponic product that was originally cloned from the sticky Humboldt county weed or northern lights strains (by the growers I knew anyway). It was grown in a solution then at the right time the temp would be plummeted in order to grow more protective THC crystals on the buds. Chronic is a generic term to show that the weed has been improved in some way from the norm. In some places it means other drugs like cocaine have been added to it.

I agree that growing it ourselves would be best, but I am not having a semantic argument with you about it. I am simply letting those few of us who have been seeking some sort of answers to what is happening to them physically. None of us wants to quit smoking.

If you don't agree, that is fine, but if you don't suffer then why try to make anyone else feel bad about themselves? Especially if they are already suffering.

I wish you well.


----------



## Brettzel71 (Jul 18, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> I used to have that problem. Gut rot all the time. I went for years and I was at a point where I wouldn't even allow my freinds to smoke a cigarette in my house. Quit everything but still needed a roll of tums in my pocket. My lungs were inflamed and conjested. When it first hit me a bunch of old ww2 vets at the local barbershop told be to gargle with a little bleach in some warm water. I thought they were flipin' crazy. When I got in my fourties I was on my death bed with this thing. Doctors had failed me. Then I remembered what the old dudes said at the barber shop who had since passed away. All's I can say is they were correct. I no longer have any health problems and I don't gotta gargle with bleach anymore. I can smoke, drink, eat what I want. If all other options fail and you're heading for the box just remember this post. It just might save your life. Getting fungus in your lungs and your gut is a serious issue. The easiest solution to this problem is don't smoke contaminated weed. Would you drink contaminated beer?



That is a very interesting thing you said....I will be thinking on that. Thanks


----------



## Schwagstock (Jul 18, 2014)

I get that some people just wouldnt end up getting this condition, but I am having a hard time believing this is even a common thing or directly related to cannabis. I, my mother, my best friend, a few patients, my father, have all smoked a minimum of an eight a day ( I often times go well beyond that) and have never had any of these issues, neither has anyone I have known whom is an EXTREMELY heavy smoker. So I find it very hard to believe that its even a slightly common occurrence.....


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 18, 2014)

Most doctors don't like cannabis because it messes with their pocketbook.


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 19, 2014)

No one would remove your parathyroid glands unless you had clear signs of parathyroid disease, have you seen your doctor since the vomiting episodes resumed? Smoking anything can cause anyone to vomit, especially if they are suffering from parathyroid disease or its after effects


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2014)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


Yep. Ease back on the weed for a few days and you'll be fine.

Edit; saw I was responding to an old post! I do feel a bit like this occasionally. When I do, I slow down smoking pot for a bit and I'm fine.


----------



## Dat Dank (Jul 25, 2014)

Blaming marijuana for your symptoms is not realistic. There could be a handful of reasons leading up to what the opening threader had mentioned regarding his conditions. Poor diet, not enough sleep, and not exercising are reasons that are far too often overlooked in any doctor's diagnosis....Simply blaming marijuana after your doctor concluded you were a "chronic user", seems stupid to me.


----------



## gb123 (Jul 25, 2014)

cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome


huh. Ya learn something new every day.. 
Who coined it that name and how did they come up with their proof?
Sounds like a 'mind issue' to me. Doesn't mean the person is crazy. MMJ may not be for them. We're all different and I'm sure there are some who are allergic to MMJ.' allergy's can show over time as well. Seems more likely to give them the benefit of the doubt eh.
I don't know any myself but ...ya never know.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 25, 2014)

If you ask me I think the doctors cant find a reason for the problem because they are incompetent so they look at the bloodwork and yup it must be the gonja.


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope this guy is going to be allright


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 25, 2014)

cheese burgers will kill you before pot does.


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

WOW I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS A DOCTOR?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you ever been dehydrated? you would have the same symptoms. I have found no official study nor have I found any actual evidence supporting Wallaces and his colleagues claims. This research is no more than 7 years old. you would think in the thousands of years people have been using cannabis you would have seen these cases before. On that note with the rise of cannabis legalization doctors are grasping at straws to try do keep it illegal because big pharma is in their back pocket. drs aren't in the business to cure they are in the business to treat symptoms. Think about this if you were a doctor would you want patients treating themselves?This is nothing more than a scare campaign to keep voters on the fence.


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

actually when you think about it your way....it does make sense


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 25, 2014)

I will keep looking into this and find out exactly who is backing these study's. Im sure its something like centers for a drug free america or something.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't need a study to tell me how I feel in the morning after I smoke a lot of weed. This explains my symptoms exactly, although mine are relatively mild and dissipate quickly.

If I have a couple of days where I feel crummy, I skip the bowl and I'm right as rain.

No study told me that, no high falutin' doctor from the mayonnaise clinic... just my own gut.

Eat, drink, sleep, work, play, fuck- and smoke- with a balance of passion and moderation. 'Tis the key to happiness!


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

how about fishing?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I don't need a study to tell me how I feel in the morning after I smoke a lot of weed. This explains my symptoms exactly, although mine are relatively mild and dissipate quickly.
> 
> If I have a couple of days where I feel crummy, I skip the bowl and I'm right as rain.
> 
> ...


 Kidney stones will make you throw up and feel like shit. maybe your passing small stones Does It kind of hit you in waves?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Kidney stones will make you throw up and feel like shit. maybe your passing small stones Does It kind of hit you in waves?


This isn't kidney stones, I have relatives- by marriage only- who have them and this isn't that, not by a long ways.

It's mild for me and goes away with a little food and fluids. It doesn't even manifest itself unless I've been partying hard and smoking a lot.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 26, 2014)

cannabis causes that.


Dr.Pecker said:


> I will keep looking into this and find out exactly who is backing these study's. Im sure its something like centers for a drug free america or something.


i smoke alot, i had similar probs. but then i realize i was just coming down from a blunt burn. (dosent happen very often.) soo i smoked a bowl and that weird lucid feeling was stomped out. big badaboom!


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 26, 2014)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


I've heard of it once before. Details were vague. Not sure if it's a real thing or not. Swallowing smoke of any kind can irritate the stomach.


----------



## Dat Dank (Jul 28, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> . On that note with the rise of cannabis legalization doctors are grasping at straws to try do keep it illegal because big pharma is in their back pocket. drs aren't in the business to cure they are in the business to treat symptoms. Think about this if you were a doctor would you want patients treating themselves?This is nothing more than a scare campaign to keep voters on the fence.


You bring up an important point. Doctor's cannot make money from healthy people. The medical system in this country is a joke. At the end of the day, I respect ethical doctors, however; when one looks at the grand scheme of things, and how the pharmaceutical industry has pumped their poison on the masses for the sake of profit, you start to wake up.

Can you imagine a marijuana commercial that names half of the side effects that most pharmaceutical drugs have:

Drainage, crusting, or oozing of your eyes or eyelids
Swollen, black, or "hairy" tongue
Changes in the shape or location of body fat
Decrease in testicle size
Sores or swelling in your rectal or genital area
You don't have to be a doctor to have common sense!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 28, 2014)

I believe the article in question is from the temple medical university in texas. Texas in not a medical state and the way our nice government works a doctor can have his/her medical licence pulled if they support a schedule 1 narcotic. According to the dea cannabis has no medicinal value even though the federal government has made and patented medicine derived from cannabis back in 2003. I saved both files if you want to see them.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 28, 2014)

Marinol has been around for decades sativex is annother example.


----------



## Dat Dank (Jul 30, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I believe the article in question is from the temple medical university in texas. Texas in not a medical state and the way our nice government works a doctor can have his/her medical licence pulled if they support a schedule 1 narcotic. According to the dea cannabis has no medicinal value even though the federal government has made and patented medicine derived from cannabis back in 2003. I saved both files if you want to see them.


I would actually....if you have the file regarding the patent, that would be most useful as evidence.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dat Dank said:


> I would actually....if you have the file regarding the patent, that would be most useful as evidence.


I believe its called a landmark case If anyone uses it they should get an attorney. I dont think it would be a problem getting a lawyer because the case would make them famous.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.google.com/patents/US6630507 this is the patent.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dea drug schedule list 
Drug Schedules

Drugs, substances, and certain chemicals used to make drugs are classified into five (5) distinct categories or schedules depending upon the drug’s acceptable medical use and the drug’s abuse or dependency potential. The abuse rate is a determinate factor in the scheduling of the drug; for example, Schedule I drugs are considered the most dangerous class of drugs with a high potential for abuse and potentially severe psychological and/or physical dependence. As the drug schedule changes-- Schedule II, Schedule III, etc., so does the abuse potential-- Schedule V drugs represents the least potential for abuse. A Listing of drugs and their schedule are located at Controlled Substance Act (CSA) Scheduling or CSA Scheduling by Alphabetical Order. These lists describes the basic or parent chemical and do not necessarily describe the salts, isomers and salts of isomers, esters, ethers and derivatives which may also be classified as controlled substances. These lists are intended as general references and are not comprehensive listings of all controlled substances.

Please note that a substance need not be listed as a controlled substance to be treated as a Schedule I substance for criminal prosecution. A controlled substance analogue is a substance which is intended for human consumption and is structurally or pharmacologically substantially similar to or is represented as being similar to a Schedule I or Schedule II substance and is not an approved medication in the United States. (See 21 U.S.C. §802(32)(A) for the definition of a controlled substance analogue and 21 U.S.C. §813 for the schedule.)
Schedule I

Schedule I drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse. Schedule I drugs are the most dangerous drugs of all the drug schedules with potentially severe psychological or physical dependence. Some examples of Schedule I drugs are:

heroin, lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), marijuana (cannabis), 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (ecstasy), methaqualone, and peyote

Schedule II

Schedule II drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with a high potential for abuse, less abuse potential than Schedule I drugs, with use potentially leading to severe psychological or physical dependence. These drugs are also considered dangerous. Some examples of Schedule II drugs are:

cocaine, methamphetamine, methadone, hydromorphone (Dilaudid), meperidine (Demerol), oxycodone (OxyContin), fentanyl, Dexedrine, Adderall, and Ritalin

Schedule III

Schedule III drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with a moderate to low potential for physical and psychological dependence. Schedule III drugs abuse potential is less than Schedule I and Schedule II drugs but more than Schedule IV. Some examples of Schedule III drugs are:

Combination products with less than 15 milligrams of hydrocodone per dosage unit (Vicodin), Products containing less than 90 milligrams of codeine per dosage unit (Tylenol with codeine), ketamine, anabolic steroids, testosterone

Schedule IV

Schedule IV drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with a low potential for abuse and low risk of dependence. Some examples of Schedule IV drugs are:

Xanax, Soma, Darvon, Darvocet, Valium, Ativan, Talwin, Ambien

Schedule V

Schedule V drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with lower potential for abuse than Schedule IV and consist of preparations containing limited quantities of certain narcotics. Schedule V drugs are generally used for antidiarrheal, antitussive, and analgesic purposes. Some examples of Schedule V drugs are:

cough preparations with less than 200 milligrams of codeine or per 100 milliliters (Robitussin AC), Lomotil, Motofen, Lyrica, Parepectolin


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

20 years of smoken weed and this thread is pretty damn funny been sick off weed cause i smoked to much in one innings lol not cannabinoid hyperemmsis syndrome have u been watching aca ?? were one week they says eggs are bad 4 u next week breaking news eggs are now good for u


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry to all who smoke that weed it sounds like your friend folliar feeds his plants
and you're smoking fertilizer if this is the case ask him to stop for every bodies sake.
He should only feed that way in veg. not flower


----------



## sadpanda (Aug 3, 2014)

The desire to take hot showers also occurs with biliary dyskinesia, which they fail to note if they tested for. Since cannabis increases biliary motility it could trigger symptoms in some people. But that would make it a diagnostic tool, not a danger.


----------



## THCarlton (Sep 4, 2014)

I've had gi problems since childhood, well before I started smoking weed, and its never been diagnosed. One thing that has seemed to help is kombucha. It helps to balance the pH of the body and build up healthy bacteria. It tastes strong, but is more drinkable if you add juice to it. It can be made at home(it does have to ferment tho) or bought at a health food store


----------



## Brettzel71 (Sep 4, 2014)

You are a douche....

You are just a selfish little baby that is having a panic induced tantrum because you think people trying to find answers to a problem they themselves are having may effect you personally. Get your head out of your ass. THE MAN is not trying to get you down dude. Your bullshit responses are the crap we legitimate posters have to sort through to read responses that actually mean something. Great, you can type and have read a book and can actually use your ability to question people, but it is misplaced. Use your powers for good. 

Do you think for a second that I wouldn't rather be smoking a huge bong right now instead of answering your dumb-ass? How long have you been a dumb-ass? Who told you you were a dumb-ass first, your mom or dad? Did you ever join a support group for extreme-dumb-asses? Jesus.....

Do us all a favor and piss off....

Go to a doctor because you are suffering and not get any answers; then try to find help in a forum like this, then deal with an ass like yourself....it doesn't help. AND WHY???? Because you need to be heard? Because you are a spoiled stupid ass that has never had the misfortune of actually having any hardships in your life. Why the hell are you even on this thread....to ostracize people trying to find out if these doctors are actually talking about something real or made up. This place is for support and you are completely missing the point.

The fact that you will not be able to resist trying to "sting" me with some douche-bag response will only be proof that you are a complete tool.




cvssufferer said:


> WOW very generalised symptoms to get a definite diagnosis!
> 
> Would you like to share any other symptoms or is it just the ones you have read on the poor abstracts that some doctors have written. The abstracts are theories btw, nothing more. No study, just one doctor looking through records and making assumptions. Someone told me I shouldnt assume....it makes and arse out of you and me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brettzel71 (Sep 4, 2014)

*UNFORTUNATELY, THERE ARE A LOT OF POT SMOKERS THAT ARE ALSO CONSPIRACY THEORISTS WHO CAN DO NOTHING BUT THINK OF ONLY THEMSELVES AND THEIR OWN RIGHTS. THESE IDIOTS ARE DEPRESSED, UNHAPPY, ANGRY DOUCH-BAGS THAT ARE NOT FEELING GOOD UNLESS THEY QUESTION AND OSTRACIZE OTHERS FOR SIMPLY TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT THEY ARE SUFFERING FROM. SOMETHING THEY DON'T KNOW ABOUT AND HAVE ONLY HEARD ABOUT DURING SOME OF THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE TIMES IN THEIR LIVES. *

*WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH YOU GUYS? YOU REALLY GIVE THE REST OF US GRASS LOVERS A BAD NAME. YOU ARE LIKE ISIS OR THE TALIBAN....YOU ARE POT EXTREMISTS AND YOU ARE NOT HAPPY UNLESS YOU BEHEAD THE INFIDELS THAT QUESTION IF IT IS POSSIBLE FOR SOME PEOPLE TO EVENTUALLY DEVELOP A SICKNESS FROM ENJOYING TOO MUCH GRASS, OR CERTAIN STRAINS OR WHATEVER....WTF, DO YOU REALIZE HOW STUPID WHAT YOU DO IS?*

*DO US ALL A FAVOR AND JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELVES OR START AN OPPOSING THREAD SO WE CAN ACTUALLY SEE WHAT OTHERS ARE SAYING THAT MEANS SOMETHING INSTEAD OF HAVING TO SORT THROUGH ALL YOUR CRAP AND SELF SERVING PONTIFICATIONS....SCREW OFF!!!*


----------



## texasjack (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't do anything to excess.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 4, 2014)

Brettzel71 said:


> *UNFORTUNATELY, THERE ARE A LOT OF POT SMOKERS THAT ARE ALSO CONSPIRACY THEORISTS WHO CAN DO NOTHING BUT THINK OF ONLY THEMSELVES AND THEIR OWN RIGHTS. THESE IDIOTS ARE DEPRESSED, UNHAPPY, ANGRY DOUCH-BAGS THAT ARE NOT FEELING GOOD UNLESS THEY QUESTION AND OSTRACIZE OTHERS FOR SIMPLY TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT THEY ARE SUFFERING FROM. SOMETHING THEY DON'T KNOW ABOUT AND HAVE ONLY HEARD ABOUT DURING SOME OF THE MOST UNCOMFORTABLE TIMES IN THEIR LIVES. *
> 
> *WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH YOU GUYS? YOU REALLY GIVE THE REST OF US GRASS LOVERS A BAD NAME. YOU ARE LIKE ISIS OR THE TALIBAN....YOU ARE POT EXTREMISTS AND YOU ARE NOT HAPPY UNLESS YOU BEHEAD THE INFIDELS THAT QUESTION IF IT IS POSSIBLE FOR SOME PEOPLE TO EVENTUALLY DEVELOP A SICKNESS FROM ENJOYING TOO MUCH GRASS, OR CERTAIN STRAINS OR WHATEVER....WTF, DO YOU REALIZE HOW STUPID WHAT YOU DO IS?*
> 
> *DO US ALL A FAVOR AND JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOURSELVES OR START AN OPPOSING THREAD SO WE CAN ACTUALLY SEE WHAT OTHERS ARE SAYING THAT MEANS SOMETHING INSTEAD OF HAVING TO SORT THROUGH ALL YOUR CRAP AND SELF SERVING PONTIFICATIONS....SCREW OFF!!!*


So the polemic hyperbole wasn't enough, you had to use *BOLD CAPSLOCK*? lol. 

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Brettzel71 (Sep 4, 2014)

Last line proven, and it took less than one hour...lol

good job with the upper crust colloquialism...people always underestimate we who burn.

Its in caps only as an illustration of the stress that those jerk offs cause...nothing more.



reasonevangelist said:


> So the polemic hyperbole wasn't enough, you had to use *BOLD CAPSLOCK*? lol.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## sadpanda (Sep 4, 2014)

If you would like to know more about Biliary Dyskinesia
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12095476

and how compounds which affect the endocannabinoid system can be used to regulate biliary function (patent for cannabinoid drug follows)
http://www.google.com/patents/WO2009087564A1?cl=en

_A Proline Analog Compound can can be used to treat or prevent vomiting, including but not limited to, nausea vomiting, dry vomiting (retching), and regurgitation. A Proline Analog Compound can be used to treat or prevent dyskinesia, including but not limited to, tardive dyskinesia and biliary dyskinesia._


----------



## stonified Sam (Sep 8, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> ...having a hard time believing this is even a common thing or directly related to cannabis. .


I think your on to something. Maybe, it's the indirect effects of smoking weed causing intestinal problems.


----------



## tokingtiger (Sep 8, 2014)

h2alo1 said:


> The doctor also told me that cannabis is very beneficial, but people who have this should not smoke marijuana.


eat it, learn some recipes, youtube can be your friend on this, or take a good course? there is one im taking that is only $99.00 bucks and has 6 classes. http://zornage.net/affiliate/idevaffiliate.php?id=471


----------



## Oldhippiebilly (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a buddy with CHS. I have smoked for 40 years on and off and had no problems. But except a few years in HS and college I never smoked daily. My friend has smoked for 36 years and is a multiple times a day, heavy smoker. Or was.

Initially they thought he had gastroparesis, then the working diagnosis was cyclical vomiting syndrome. Finally he was asked about smoking.

I signed up to post because on this thread and another that was locked in the past it seems that people liked to smoke, but did not like to go to the hospital.

With my friend it's definitely cumulative. He never had any problems till he was over 50. His wife didn't like him to smoke so he snuk at home but when he would go on vacation or on a business trip and could compulsively smoke he would come back and get sick. Then once he found the cause he switched to like a few pinch hits a day but still had breakthrough episodes. Especially if he went to visit somebody and smoked more.

Finally after a particularly bad and some what expensive episode he quit entirely. However in the last year or so if he goes to a concert or something he will take one hit. Since the weed is good he gets very stoned and to my understanding has had no episodes. But this is not even weekly.

I sort of wonder about the reason this is showing up now? Is there something difft about the weed now other than high THC? Is hydro vs dirt grown make any difference?? Or could it be just that herb is a sacrament and by smoking it compulsively you are desecrating the sacrament and not fully appreciating the buzz due to tolerance??

Who knows? But for my friend at least I think he can still savor that feeling if he is very careful about it.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Oldhippiebilly said:


> I have a buddy with CHS. I have smoked for 40 years on and off and had no problems. But except a few years in HS and college I never smoked daily. My friend has smoked for 36 years and is a multiple times a day, heavy smoker. Or was.
> 
> Initially they thought he had gastroparesis, then the working diagnosis was cyclical vomiting syndrome. Finally he was asked about smoking.
> 
> ...


See if he can get hold of some good seeded smoke and see if he gets sick.
There are more cannabinoids and they act differently in seeded smoke.
This may be the difference he's looking for but you should not abuse anything
you put in your body.
Use don't abuse.


----------



## Cannis (Jan 7, 2015)

Not hard to imagine some could just be allergic to mj.


----------



## sansea (Jan 9, 2015)

Reports of MJ allergy are growing as usage increases. Not unexpected considering how many get hayfever and this is a plant. I'm allergic but only react to live plants and edibles -- I can handle combustibles fine. It could be the anti-inflammatory qualities of MJ are overriding a response at the site of exposure with combustibles where as ingesting takes a while to get into the bloodstream and calm things down. Throwing this out there for the folks with nausea ... Dysautonomia.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 9, 2015)

There are many compounds in weed that could cause a response. However none would cause "chs" or the listed supposed symptoms.

I myself am allergic to weed, not the pollen but some of the terpenes. A pain in the ass, typical allergic rhinitis responses
I thought I unsubbed to this thread a long time ago


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2015)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


Doctor is full of shit. But I bet he offered some prescriptions to cure it though.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 11, 2015)

My gf gets sick in tbe morning and went to the dr and he said it was from smokin weed. 

She gets really ill in the morning sometimes randomly, and yea..dam maryjuwanna lol...


----------



## Doer (Feb 14, 2015)

William Levy said:


> Excess of everything is bad, so same is the case with medical marijuana. Do not consume marijuana excessively as it can cause bad effects. For more information visit at potvalet.com


It has never bothered me, in pronounced, daily excess.


----------



## Doer (Feb 14, 2015)

Brettzel71 said:


> Last line proven, and it took less than one hour...lol
> 
> good job with the upper crust colloquialism...people always underestimate we who burn.
> 
> Its in caps only as an illustration of the stress that those jerk offs cause...nothing more.


Well....don't do that?


----------



## Doer (Feb 14, 2015)

sansea said:


> Reports of MJ allergy are growing as usage increases. Not unexpected considering how many get hayfever and this is a plant. I'm allergic but only react to live plants and edibles -- I can handle combustibles fine. It could be the anti-inflammatory qualities of MJ are overriding a response at the site of exposure with combustibles where as ingesting takes a while to get into the bloodstream and calm things down. Throwing this out there for the folks with nausea ... Dysautonomia.


I have to have it for nausea...


----------



## Big Trees (Feb 15, 2015)

I smoked in excess last night and I got a pretty bad stomach ache from the bag of tortilla chips, ice cream, fried fish, chocolate, and the peanut butter taco I made last night. I think I finally agree with this thread


----------



## Doer (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't do.....tortilla chips, ice cream, fried fish, chocolate, and the peanut butter taco...for the nausea.


----------



## Dr. Neb (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to say In the last year I experienced 4 "cycles" of vomiting where it probably lasted 2 weeks at a time and I lost a total of 80 pounds from being in the hospital so long. I don't believe its related to cannabis like the doctors where trying to tell me but I guess it is possible. My symptons where very similar to how the first post described it. I think the big reason doctors blamed cannabis is because it seemed like having a hot shower would kinda ease the nausea I had.


----------



## Doer (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> I would like to say In the last year I experienced 4 "cycles" of vomiting where it probably lasted 2 weeks at a time and I lost a total of 80 pounds from being in the hospital so long. I don't believe its related to cannabis like the doctors where trying to tell me but I guess it is possible. My symptons where very similar to how the first post described it. I think the big reason doctors blamed cannabis is because it seemed like having a hot shower would kinda ease the nausea I had.


Hold on. Never tell a Doctor you smoke pot. Never give a Doctor an excuse to blow you off.

This is from my Doctor buddies that get high. Pot has not been studied. They can just mark you off as pot head and they are covered. They don't have to spend the money for tests.

Pot has nothing to do with vomiting and weight loss. I used pot during chemo for the opposite; to keep the food in my stomach and my weight from dropping too much

Something is wrong. What tests did you have?

Listen to me. I almost died, because I had a tumor the size of my fist, in my gut. They would not get interested in all this pain. Too active, too young. Oh, it's probably nothing they would say, of the deathly fever chills.(dying of an infected mass)

See another doctor. Get checked for abdominal cancer, if you haven't already.

And about pot. Say nothing, tell no one....especially your Doctor.


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2015)

h2alo1 said:


> I have been plagued by gi problems for the past couple years. I went to the er at least 5 times. The doctors ran every test in the book, and couldn't find anything wrong with me. It turns out i went to the er yesterday with the same problem. They ran every test, and couldn't find anything. The doctor then came in and asked me if i smoked marijuana. I told the doctor i smoke marijuana frequently. The doctor told me that in the states where marijuana is legalized for medical use, more people are getting diagnosed with cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome, which is what i was diagnosed with. The symptoms are generally being sick in the morning such as throwing up and abdominal pain. The symptoms usually come in cycles. The theory is that chronic, heavy smokers build up a toxic level of cannabinoids. Has anyone heard of this?


Was this doctor in a horse drawn gypsy type wagon & just as it happens he has a TONIC that'll cure what ail's ya for a $10 spot ?

Sounds like some snake oil voodoo to me but ive only been smoking daily 50 plus years .


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> I would like to say In the last year I experienced 4 "cycles" of vomiting where it probably lasted 2 weeks at a time and I lost a total of 80 pounds from being in the hospital so long. I don't believe its related to cannabis like the doctors where trying to tell me but I guess it is possible. My symptons where very similar to how the first post described it. I think the big reason doctors blamed cannabis is because it seemed like having a hot shower would kinda ease the nausea I had.


Im pissed off by this type nonsense , not at you but at the fukin doctors , you know what that speel of shit sounds like ? It sounds like prison doctors , when i was locked up every time something was wrong with me where i had to see a doc the 1st question they asked was do you smoke tobbaco or mj , as soon as i'd say yes UREKA ! All your problems are caused by smoking .

Fucking doctors did the same shit to my wife for 11 yrs , she was in pain & the pain moved all over her body , she'd loose her balance , loose thought process ( not good for a school teacher ) she'd feel like the whole room was spinning & start puking , time after time they blamed her problems on nonsense bs & give her pain killers & send her home .

Out of desperation she admitted she smoked mj & the asshole doctor wrote DRUG SEEKING BEHAVIOR in bold red letters on her records & dismissed her as a patient !

Weeks later I left for work & she wasn't lookin too good so i turned around & went home to check on her , found her layed out on the floor doubled over in pain in a fetal position , barely able to speak & having seizures , i threw her over my shoulder n loaded her up & drove 100 mph to the hospital , after 3 days of testing they ordered an MRI of her brain , the damm mri came back & the entire left side of her brain was covered in legions & a small portion of her right side had legions as well , turns out she had Multiple Sclerosis that went untreated & ran rampant thru her brain & body for 11 yrs .

She could of been treated early enough where the MS wouldnt of ate her up , destroyed her career, took her ability to drive away , made her use a cane & eventually a scooter & left her in pain 24/7 for the rest of her life , matter of fact she's at hospital now from exasperations from the MS that have her shaking so bad she cant take a sip of water .

All that bullshit because her doctor was too stupid to investigate her complaints & send her to specialists , then branded her a dope fiend over using mj & blamed her health issues on her drug use , fukin drug use !

Dont listen to that doctor & get to another doctor asap , see 10 different doctors if need be because your symptoms are far too severe to be from getting high too much , In over 50 yrs using mj ive never seen anybody have what your describing for symptoms .


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Doer said:


> Hold on. Never tell a Doctor you smoke pot. Never give a Doctor an excuse to blow you off.
> 
> This is from my Doctor buddies that get high. Pot has not been studied. They can just mark you off as pot head and they are covered. They don't have to spend the money for tests.
> 
> ...


I hope he reads your & my posts & gets different medical attenion , doctors blamed mj for my wifes problems & fukin destdoyed her life , now mj is her only salvation .


----------



## Dr. Neb (Feb 15, 2015)

My family doctor never really suggested it but every time I went to emergency or a specialist that is what they suggested. I am only 19 I really don't think it's any kind of cancer I suggest it was just a GI issue so I'm trying to eat healthy. I just feel like the doctors just blamed smoking weed instead of doing the right test.


----------

